# Surefire LX2 (Part 3)



## KDOG3 (Jun 27, 2009)

*Continued from **Part 1* *and Part 2*


Well its here! As far as output goes its a little hard to tell if its brighter than the E2DL since its daytime. Looks roughly the same, which is fine by me since the E2DL rated around 200 lumens anyway. The tint is spectacular as well as the beam profile. Couldn't take beamshots since my camera (Samsung Glyde cell) wouldn't do them well. Here are some pics in order from its arrival, I don't know how I had the patience to take the pics before completely opening it up and playing with but I somehow I managed...

I like the black box it came with. The outer box has a flap on the back containing specs in a bunch of other languages. Enjoy!




By kdog2009





By kdog2009




By kdog2009




By kdog2009




By kdog2009



By kdog2009


----------



## prime77 (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: Surefire LX2 (Part 2)*

The LX2 is the first light that I got in a while that I wasn't disappointed in at all. I have carried it everyday since I got it and have found it to be a great light. I get off from work after midnight every night and use the LX2 every night. The low level is a good output for menial tasks like walking to the car and unlocking the house door on the dark porch and the high is a scorcher and great for spotting things at a distance. All around I have come to rely on and love my LX2. It has become a trusted friend. Here are some old shots I took.


----------



## DM51 (Aug 21, 2009)

Part 2 was >400 posts, so the thread is continued here.


----------



## Size15's (Aug 21, 2009)

What do people feel about a verion of the LX2 having one of the levels as a strobe?
To me, it would seem to make sense that the first mode would be the high output strobe and the second mode would be high output so that 'mashing down' under stress etc would result in full steady output rather than the other way around...

I suspect this would make it a rather niche tool.

Al :thinking:


----------



## Numbers (Aug 21, 2009)

Strobe for me is unnecessary I would not buy it, but as a second version of the LX2 if SF thinks it would sell why not. Seems it would be more appropriate for the E2DL though.


----------



## Gimpy00Wang (Aug 21, 2009)

Size15's said:


> What do people feel about a verion of the LX2 having one of the levels as a strobe?
> To me, it would seem to make sense that the first mode would be the high output strobe and the second mode would be high output so that 'mashing down' under stress etc would result in full steady output rather than the other way around...
> 
> I suspect this would make it a rather niche tool.
> ...



To my surprise, I have come to enjoy the setup of my Arc6 where you have low -> high, but if you transition from low -> high quickly you get strobe. Kinda nice.

- Chris


----------



## litetube (Aug 21, 2009)

Damn!!! These are really nice looking lights. SF really has a good design team on aesthetics. These LX2 really have combined form and function on a superior level. I truly wish they would open up the battery tubes but am well aware of their views on this. I have owned various SF lights and they really are made better than most others and deserve all the credit they get. I just cant stop looking at these new non knurled lights and I may break down and get an LX1 if I have the cash in '10 when they come out.


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 21, 2009)

Al's idea is a good one. Two modes, with one being strobe; along with Surefire quality = Pure WIN!

The nearest thing to such an LX2 is the JetBeam Military model. (Too bad the clip on that one is horribly uncomfortable when you're holding the light).

As far as the battery tubes go, at first I understood Surefire's decision. Being based in America, Surefire is more likely to get sued by someone looking for a fast buck; compared to companies not based in the U.S.

Someone screws around with an 18650, then blames Surefire. So they make sure the tubes are not wide enough... But then everyone uses a 17670 or one or two RCR123 cells instead.


----------



## pjandyho (Aug 21, 2009)

I for one don't fancy the strobe feature. LX2 wasn't intended to be a combat light in the first place and I don't see how a strobe would help in daily practical usage. Moreover, I am happy with the 2 stage operation as it is.


----------



## MSaxatilus (Aug 21, 2009)

> What do people feel about a verion of the LX2 having one of the levels as a strobe?
> To me, it would seem to make sense that the first mode would be the high output strobe and the second mode would be high output so that 'mashing down' under stress etc would result in full steady output rather than the other way around...
> 
> I suspect this would make it a rather niche tool.
> ...


 
Personally, I think this is an absolutely awesome idea and one that I've been looking for in a light for quite some time. I was thinking of this as a walking the dog light. In my neighborhood it is quite dark and rural. So alot of times cars come flying down the road and when they are too busy talking on their cell phone or texting, they don't always see me. To immediatly be ablet to go to an annoying strobe would be an excellent way to get their attention!

Al any connections at Surefire to get us a couple of custom LX2s made for that purpose?!?! :thumbsup:

Awesome idea!!

MSax


----------



## cue003 (Aug 21, 2009)

I would be in for one of these "custom" LX2s with the strobe option. For sure.


----------



## MSaxatilus (Aug 21, 2009)

> I would be in for one of these "custom" LX2s with the strobe option. For sure.


 
OK that's a confirmed three! Can PK do a run for us now. 

MSax


----------



## Numbers (Aug 21, 2009)

Well I just got my LX2 back from SF. They replaced the head after I thought the original had particularly bad green rings at the outer edge of the spill. The new head has green rings too but they are much less objectionable. 

Still, I guess I compare all my SF's to the first I bought, an L4, which had a perfect beam. 
I cant seem to understand why TIR technology is supposed to be improving (??) yet the LX2 beam compares unfavorably to my L1 and my E2L (in terms of tint too). Oh well, it is what it is - it will be used outdoors and will do it's job.


----------



## Size15's (Aug 21, 2009)

I fully understand that my suggested 'version of the LX2 with strobe' concept is not intended to be a everyday carry flashlight. I'm not even interested in one for myself.

I just think the ability to assign a particular output to one mode and be able to seamlessly transition from it to another using the two-stage push button pressure switch user interface is a very interesting one.

We have a community here with many skilled at modifying flashlights. I wonder just how difficult it would be to modify an LX2 so that the low beam is a high output strobe instead?


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 22, 2009)

Size15's said:


> We have a community here with many skilled at modifying flashlights. I wonder just how difficult it would be to modify an LX2 so that the low beam is a high output strobe instead?


 
Time to head up to the roof, and switch on the Milky signal.

Hope Scott sees it.


----------



## Paul5M (Aug 22, 2009)

Size15's said:


> I fully understand that my suggested 'version of the LX2 with strobe' concept is not intended to be a everyday carry flashlight. I'm not even interested in one for myself.
> 
> I just think the ability to assign a particular output to one mode and be able to seamlessly transition from it to another using the two-stage push button pressure switch user interface is a very interesting one.
> 
> We have a community here with many skilled at modifying flashlights. I wonder just how difficult it would be to modify an LX2 so that the low beam is a high output strobe instead?


Do you think the resistor is beefy enough to handle that high current?


----------



## Size15's (Aug 22, 2009)

Only one way to find out for certain!


----------



## RobertM (Aug 22, 2009)

As some of you may recall, I had sent my LX2 in to SureFire for some issues one day after receiving it. The original post with pictures is found here.

---
Here are the highlights of what was wrong:
- Finger smudge on optic
- Really mismatched anodization
- Green beam tint on low


> So I called SureFire and they gave me an RMA...
> They said they will look at the smudge and possibly the beam tint and mismatched ano as well. Regarding beam tint, the SF rep told me that SureFire's are illumination tools, not museum pieces.


---

Yesterday, I received my LX2 back from SureFire. To be honest, I was a little scared to open the box after reading some mixed experiences here on CPF. I had decided beforehand, that so long-as SF replaced the smudged optic and hadn't introduced any new problems (scratches, etc.), I would be happy and could live with the light perfectly fine.

So what did I find...
*A body that matches, a smudge-free optic, and a perfectly white beam!!!* 
It appears that they replaced both the entire bezel and tailcap to achieve the matching colors and better beam tint as well as having a smudge free optic. The body is original as it has the same s/n as what I shipped them, but the bezel and tailcap are definitely not the same ones. In addition, the lanyard ring doesn't move freely on the new tailcap (it has some resistance like on my two Aviators) which I'm also very happy about (unlike the original one).

Plus, they were very quick with it. They received the light on Aug. 14 (Friday) and shipped it back on Aug. 18 (Tuesday)--only 3 business days in their possession. Impressive!

Kudos to SureFire! :thumbsup: I am now extremely happy with my LX2.

-Robert


----------



## Numbers (Aug 22, 2009)

RobertM said:


> Plus, they were very quick with it. They received the light on Aug. 14 (Friday) and shipped it back on Aug. 18 (Tuesday)--only 3 business days in their possession. Impressive!
> -Robert




They turned mine around quickly too. They received it on a Monday and I had it back on Friday of the same week - shipped clear across the country no less.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 22, 2009)

That's excellent news to hear Robert! :twothumbs

Glad you can finally be happy with your decision!


----------



## Numbers (Aug 22, 2009)

I removed the clip (and the lanyard ring) from my LX2 to stop it's interference with the operation of the tail switch - I use a holster with this light. I was lining the clip up at the base of my fingers and it added to the "gripability" of the light. Without the clip the light is a bit slippery, there being only the 3 slots machined into the tube. Additionally, the light will roll on an uneven surface without the clip. 
Anyone have any ideas (other than ordering the traditional long clip from SF) on how to restore some grippyness to the light without using a clip at all?


----------



## Welding Rod (Aug 23, 2009)

I got mine a week or two ago from Spyder Tactical.

I am really happy with it. I took it out to a friend's ranch for several days. We were an hour from asphalt, phones, and electricity.

The performance of the light in real darkness is just incredible, I think.

I am not as big an enthusiast as some here, but I have an L4, E2L, E1B, some Surefire incans with high output bulbs, etc. The LX2 is my favorite now for sure.

I am not crazy about the spinning lanyard loop on the tailcap, and will probably break if off, but other than that I think it is really a great light. Oh yeah, the clearance between the tailcap threads and the battery housing threads could be a little more precise. But overall I am quite happy with it for an every day light.


----------



## Numbers (Aug 24, 2009)

Welding Rod said:


> I am not crazy about the spinning lanyard loop on the tailcap, and will probably break if off



You dont have to break it. Just stick a thin screwdriver or a thin blade in the seam and pop it off. You want to pry up the half without the lanyard attachment point on it.


----------



## KDOG3 (Aug 24, 2009)

Numbers said:


> I removed the clip (and the lanyard ring) from my LX2 to stop it's interference with the operation of the tail switch - I use a holster with this light. I was lining the clip up at the base of my fingers and it added to the "gripability" of the light. Without the clip the light is a bit slippery, there being only the 3 slots machined into the tube. Additionally, the light will roll on an uneven surface without the clip.
> Anyone have any ideas (other than ordering the traditional long clip from SF) on how to restore some grippyness to the light without using a clip at all?



You can try getting the short clip from someone. I like it myself.....


----------



## RobertM (Aug 24, 2009)

DimeRazorback said:


> That's excellent news to hear Robert! :twothumbs
> 
> Glad you can finally be happy with your decision!



Thanks. My LX2 is quickly becoming one of my absolute favorites. 

-Robert


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 24, 2009)

I knew it would!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Numbers (Aug 31, 2009)

I cant believe that this thread has been dead for a week now.
Has everyone lost interest in this SF offering already?

I have my LX2 back from SF for a couple of weeks.
My take is that this is a one dimentional light - outdoor use - spotting - at which it is very good, and I have a specific use for that characteristic.
For me the spill, such as it is, is inadequate for general usage outdoors. Indoors the spot is overpowering, and even on the low setting is distracting when trying to cover an interior space.

I know, I know, F04... But I dont like carrying the extra baggage. 

I dont think any more TIR's (like the LX1) are in my immediate future. 

It would be nice to have a general purpose 200 lm SF light with a better balance between flood and spill. Maybe the A2L is such a light, though not as many lumens.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 31, 2009)

Interest has slowly died on the LX2... The A2L didn't really have any interest after release lol


----------



## BST07 (Aug 31, 2009)

I just hopped onto the bandwagon! Bought my LX2 yesterday... this will be my first surefire. Hopefully it comes early next week 

Hopefully I get lucky and get one with matched anodizing and white tint


----------



## Scotty007 (Sep 1, 2009)

Ok, someone please jump in and help me.....today my batteries finally needed to be replaced....so i figured i would get as much light out of them as i could....so i turned the light on low and pressed to see if i could get any more light on high...well believe it or not....THE LX2 STARTED STROBING!!!!! is this a low battery warning? i was unaware of this feature if it is...it was pretty cool though...why would they not incorporate that into the light to begin with....maybe a strong incentive to buy the LX2.2 version???? :shrug:


----------



## pjandyho (Sep 1, 2009)

Scotty007 said:


> Ok, someone please jump in and help me.....today my batteries finally needed to be replaced....so i figured i would get as much light out of them as i could....so i turned the light on low and pressed to see if i could get any more light on high...well believe it or not....THE LX2 STARTED STROBING!!!!! is this a low battery warning? i was unaware of this feature if it is...it was pretty cool though...why would they not incorporate that into the light to begin with....maybe a strong incentive to buy the LX2.2 version???? :shrug:


I don't know but mine only strobe once and went into low mode.


----------



## RobertM (Sep 1, 2009)

BST07 said:


> I just hopped onto the bandwagon! Bought my LX2 yesterday... this will be my first surefire. Hopefully it comes early next week
> 
> Hopefully I get lucky and get one with matched anodizing and white tint



Congrats! An LX2 is definitely a great first SF!

-Robert


----------



## pjandyho (Sep 1, 2009)

BST07 said:


> I just hopped onto the bandwagon! Bought my LX2 yesterday... this will be my first surefire. Hopefully it comes early next week
> 
> Hopefully I get lucky and get one with matched anodizing and white tint


You won't regret it for sure. I love my LX2 even though I had plenty of other SF lights as well as some Nightcore, Jetbeam, and Fenix. The LX2 is now my EDC.

I know, LX2 does not have as much of a flood as the other lights I have but it does have a good balance between throw and flood.

And even though it runs on primary batteries, I don't see it as much of a problem because the moderately long run time of 2 hours on high mode ensure that I get enough run-time. In fact, the low mode is good enough for most of my applications.

So, enjoy your LX2 when you get it and do keep us posted on your findings with it.


----------



## BST07 (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks guys... I will let you know guys know my impressions when I receive the light


----------



## run4jc (Sep 2, 2009)

Okay, mine came yesterday - like the 50+ child that I am, I posted a couple of photos HERE. Took it on the normal 4:30 AM dog walk today. With 2 dog leashes to hold, it's a bit of a struggle doing too much comparison and beam shot photos are almost impossible, but there are plenty of beamshots posted already. Here are my impressions:



 The interface is taking some getting used to, but I like it. Twisted 'on' to low, then pressed the button for momentary high when I need it. Frankly, I like the click on of the Olight M20 and twist for level, but I think I'll grow to like the Surefire UI and probably keep the light on low more since it is quite usable on low with high a button press away. That'll save my batteries since I am now using primaries (got 24 extras....)
 


 I LOVE the size! Light weight, good feel in my hand, just a bit smaller than the M20. And even thought it is light, it feels as if it could handle being run over by a tank!
 


 As for the output, this is what I observed. Yes, geek that I am, I took my Eagletac M2XC4, Olight M20 Warrior Premium, and the Surefire LX2. The LX2 throws ALMOST as far as the M2XC4! The LX2 has a spill ALMOST as defined as the M20 but has a spot as large as my just sold M30 and has a throw every bit as far as the M20. I walk past a dark soccer field and love to light up the treeline along the far edge of the field. The field is about 10 yards from where I walk along the edge of the street - I don't know how wide a soccer field is but the treeline is beyond the opposite side. I love to take my light and illuminate the field to see the fox that is almost always hanging out on the treeline. I often see deer out there as well - the light is more that a means to light my way on the walk - it serves as a searchlight for wildlife.
 
Frankly, it is the 'perfect' light. I used all those "almost" statements to point out that by carrying one light, I have the monster throw of a relatively large 800 lumen Eagletac, the spot of the M30 and more usable light that the M20 (which is almost the same size - but just a bit larger.) I used to carry both the M20 and the M2 in the mornings - I'd use the M20 except when by the soccer field - the M20 was better for walking on the path and the M2 was the 'searchlight.' In fact, it may replace my Fenix L1D for an EDC - it is that light and comfortable to carry and has no edges to catch on my pocket.

It is the perfect light, and now I "get it."

Would it serve as a 'weapon?' No - if I needed to cold **** someone the Eagletac has the most heft, but I don't think that will be an issue - I'm not a LEO (but thank all those out there who are!!)

So I've been bitten, infected, whatever, by the Surefire bug. It's gonna cost me!! Now I want an E1B Backup and the NRA version of the E2DL Defender!!!


----------



## pulstar (Sep 2, 2009)

Oh boy, mine is on pre-order and should come here in EU in about two weeks. While reading posts like that i just can't wait these two weeks to pass... I have a nitecore extreme r2, which i think will stay my primary EDC(just because i won't regret it to much if it'll catch a scratch or two), but on the other hand lx2 will be(i expect that) huuuuge improvement over Extreme....

The only problem is, that I just can't wait..... :mecry::duh2:

:twothumbs:twothumbs


----------



## run4jc (Sep 2, 2009)

pulstar said:


> Oh boy, mine is on pre-order and should come here in EU in about two weeks. While reading posts like that i just can't wait these two weeks to pass... I have a nitecore extreme r2, which i think will stay my primary EDC(just because i won't regret it to much if it'll catch a scratch or two), but on the other hand lx2 will be(i expect that) huuuuge improvement over Extreme....
> 
> The only problem is, that I just can't wait..... :mecry::duh2:
> 
> :twothumbs:twothumbs



I'm thinking you'd have a heck of a time scratching this thing. I was really somewhat skeptical about all the hype surrounding the Surefire lights. I mean, come on, $200 US for a small flashlight? Geez, my Olight M20 was less than $100 and has a higher lumen rating! But I have to have the 'best', and everyone says that the Surefire is the best, the the LX2 was the brightest light I saw in their LED line up, so I justified purchasing it by selling an M30. Again, it is still early, but the way this thing lit that soccer field was amazing. It has the spot size of the M30 (not quite as much spill) and almost as much throw as the big Eagletac. Granted, it is $60 more than either one of those two, but it is so right sized and light to carry that it is worth the extra $$. After all, sometimes smaller things cost more to do the same as larger things. 

I know it is tough waiting - I had a hard time waiting 4 days!! :hairpull:

But you'll make it! And you'll be glad you did!

Slovenia....I'll be in Turkey and Bulgaria next year for a couple of weeks...


----------



## G23fan (Sep 2, 2009)

*Surefire E2D LED vs Surefire LX2*

It seems by viewing some of the pics on here, the E2D LED holds it's own very well against the LX2. The E2D LED is also a good bit cheaper.. Any thoughts/advice? Thanks


----------



## Size15's (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: Surefire E2D LED vs Surefire LX2*



G23fan said:


> It seems by viewing some of the pics on here, the E2D LED holds it's own very well against the LX2. The E2D LED is also a good bit cheaper.. Any thoughts/advice? Thanks


Welcome to CPF! :welcome:
I've merged your question into our established existing discussion on the LX2. I'm not quite sure if we've covered comparisons with the E2DL already in this thread but this seems the ideal place for now...

So that we don't confuse the "E2D LED" with it's incandescent kin the E2D we refer to products by their model number rather than model name; i.e. E2DL

Based on discussion and debate over the relative merits of the LX2 and E2DL it seems to come down to personal preference:

The E2DL has a dual output clickie user interface (UI) so that you toggle between high and low output - clicking the light on and off to do so.

The LX2 has as two-stage push button pressure switch UI so that you simply press for low output and press harder for higher output. Constant-on output is achieved by rotation of the TailCap.

The E2DL has an aggressively crenellated bezel and TailCap purported to be useful in conflict resolution. One side-benefit is that the TailCap can be used to 'tail-stand' the flashlight - useful to ceiling bounce the light to provide general illumination.
One distinct disadvantage (that I personally feel very strongly about) is that the aggressive crenellations can make carry and use of the E2DL somewhat inconvenient and even a liability.

The LX2 has a far more natural user interface - highly intuitive and easy to use. Yet mechanically and electrically complex to achieve which accounts for some of the increased cost over the likes of the E2DL.
The LX2 body is slightly wider diameter which makes a lot of difference to the way it feels to hold. Far more comfortable (perhaps more so if you have larger hands?)

The LX2 comes with a two-way PocketClip so it can be carried either bezel up or bezel down clipped inside a pocket. This has provoked mixed reaction from LX2/A2L owners for a variety of reasons. SureFire don't officially recognise the ability to interchange the LX2/A2L two-way clip with the standard L2/A2 clip.

So there are advantages and benefits to both the LX2 and E2DL as well as 'issues'.

For me the LX2 wins without hesitation and is easily worth more than the E2DL.

Al


----------



## Wattnot (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm STILL going back and forth between these two (LX2 - E2DL). I'm now leaning toward the E2DL. The written description of the UI doesn't to it justice. I am a big fan of the LX2 UI. I have it on my L1 and my A2 and I feel it is a great interface. However, after finally seeing an E2DL in person, I kind of like that UI too. The one downside of the LX2 UI is having to resort to two handed operation to get it to stay on. Yes, I know you can twist the tailcap one handed between your thumb and index finger but it's not as easy as a clicky and less intuitive than you might think if you hand the light to someone.

I didn't know that there was momentary available. I thought you had to fully CLICK to get the light to do anything (like the Tiablo A8 and A9) but a half press will give you high and low by cycling it, all while not clicking. I didn't realize that from the way it was described.


----------



## Size15's (Sep 3, 2009)

Wattnot said:


> The one downside of the LX2 UI is having to resort to two handed operation to get it to stay on. Yes, I know you can twist the tailcap one handed between your thumb and index finger but it's not as easy as a clicky and less intuitive than you might think if you hand the light to someone.


Whilst some people seem to find the two-stage TailCap a two-handed operation to rotate, I never even considered it necessary and was surprised the first time I heard this.
Each to their own I suppose. 



Wattnot said:


> Re: E2DL
> I didn't know that there was momentary available. I thought you had to fully CLICK to get the light to do anything (like the Tiablo A8 and A9) but a half press will give you high and low by cycling it, all while not clicking. I didn't realize that from the way it was described.


Whilst this momentary-pressing to toggle between high and low is an option; I find it distinctly annoying.
I hate that I can not flash the likes of the E2DL on and off without it switching modes. This is perhaps the most infuriating aspect of this UI for me. I've grown up with the momentary push button pressure switch and the two-stage push button pressure switch so even a single-output clickie winds me up sometimes!


----------



## run4jc (Sep 3, 2009)

Wattnot said:


> I'm STILL going back and forth between these two (LX2 - E2DL). I'm now leaning toward the E2DL. The written description of the UI doesn't to it justice. I am a big fan of the LX2 UI. I have it on my L1 and my A2 and I feel it is a great interface. However, after finally seeing an E2DL in person, I kind of like that UI too. The one downside of the LX2 UI is having to resort to two handed operation to get it to stay on. Yes, I know you can twist the tailcap one handed between your thumb and index finger but it's not as easy as a clicky and less intuitive than you might think if you hand the light to someone.
> 
> I didn't know that there was momentary available. I thought you had to fully CLICK to get the light to do anything (like the Tiablo A8 and A9) but a half press will give you high and low by cycling it, all while not clicking. I didn't realize that from the way it was described.



While I had my doubts about the interface, I think those doubts have been fully dispelled. Like the majority of people on this forum, I have multiple lights (another to arrive today - an E1B Backup). For tailstand room lighting, I'd simply reach for a different light. If I were going somewhere and concerned about the ability to deal with a conflict, I'd either carry my snubnose or my Eagletac M2XC4. But for walking my dogs in the dark, which is where I use my lights 90% of the time, the LX2 is PERFECT. I twist the light on to the low setting - it gives me plenty of light to see the path and the surroundings - it is light and comfortable to carry, and when I need to light up the night or spot something far away a simple press of the button accomplishes that. I also like being able to twist counterclockwise and lock out the pushbutton altogether.

Now, someday when funds allow I'll buy an E2DL, but if I were forced into having only ONE of these two, the LX2 would be my choice. Of course, it is a personal thing. Also, I've read many reports and it seems that the LX2 is a bit brighter.


----------



## subiedriver1990 (Sep 5, 2009)

run4jc said:


> Okay, mine came yesterday - like the 50+ child that I am, I posted a couple of photos HERE. Took it on the normal 4:30 AM dog walk today. With 2 dog leashes to hold, it's a bit of a struggle doing too much comparison and beam shot photos are almost impossible, but there are plenty of beamshots posted already. Here are my impressions:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I recently acquired an E1B Backup in silver and I really like it. For a single cell light, the throw is very surprising. I got lucky with the emitter though, nice and white and centered perfectly. Get the E1B, you won't be disappointed!!! :twothumbs


----------



## G23fan (Sep 7, 2009)

*Ordered a Surefire LX2 Today*

Thanks for all of the help Dimerazor. I ordered a LX2 today off of Ebay for my first real flashlight. Should be here in the next few days. Does the LX2 come with batteries? I guess I better go ahead and get me a box of Surefire 123a's..lol


----------



## DimeRazorback (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: Ordered a Surefire LX2 Today*

Congrats!
:twothumbs

It will have a pair pre-installed by Surefire.
So you can light it up straight out of the box!


----------



## kaptein america (Sep 8, 2009)

Ordered Lx2


----------



## BST07 (Sep 9, 2009)

Just got my LX2 today! :twothumbs

This is my first Surefire so I won't be able to compare with other Surefires out there. However, comparing to my Eagletac and Fenix lights, there is a quality difference. There is a sense of ruggedness coming from the Surefire when you sit beside the aforementioned lights. 

The anodizing is mismatched... the tailcap and the head appears to be the same color, but the battery tube is definitely more olive and 'darker'. 

The LED is ever slightly off-centered and I believe that's the reason why I see a little bit more artifacts on one side of the beam compared to the other. The beam pattern is very usable outdoors (probably my best) but if you were to do some whitewall hunting, the beam does have some artifacts around the hotspot. It is still very good for indoor use though, unfortunately the smoothness of the beam won't compare to my T10C2. I think I got very lucky with the tint lottery, my appears to be cool white (no greens) and appears to be slightly blue compared to my T10C2. 

I probably am going to get used to it, but I do require a little more force than usual to fully press the switch. I had this little problem with the D20 but got quickly used to it.

Overall, I am definitely loving this light. Hopefully this will be my only Surefire for awhile... these lights aren't exactly cheap!


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Sep 9, 2009)

Size15's said:


> What do people feel about a verion of the LX2 having one of the levels as a strobe?
> To me, it would seem to make sense that the first mode would be the high output strobe and the second mode would be high output so that 'mashing down' under stress etc would result in full steady output rather than the other way around...
> 
> I suspect this would make it a rather niche tool.
> ...


No strobe, please. Don't ruin a perfect U.I.


----------



## run4jc (Sep 10, 2009)

BST07 said:


> Just got my LX2 today! :twothumbs
> 
> This is my first Surefire so I won't be able to compare with other Surefires out there. However, comparing to my Eagletac and Fenix lights, there is a quality difference. There is a sense of ruggedness coming from the Surefire when you sit beside the aforementioned lights.
> 
> ...


I read with interest about the artifacts and the off center LED - I'm still somewhat a newb in the 'land of Surefire', but I seriously doubt if the company would want you to have the light in that condition. I'm betting that they'd make it right in short order. It's funny, I was out walking my dogs (yes, at 4:30 AM!) and took my E1B, LX2 and Eagletac M2XC4 - I always enjoy the comparisons. Make no mistake - for pure throw the Eagletac is a monster - if all you want to do is "reach out and touch someone" it is a champ - piercing spot - at a rated 800 lumens you'd expect it to be strong. But then I fire up the LX2 and am amazed that, at a rated 200 (I know, I know, lumens have limited use in the 'real world') it is almost as strong, but the size of the spot and the gradual reduction in spill make it much more pleasing to use. I can light up a soccer field. And on mine, the beam ever so slightly warm and is absolutely devoid of any artifacts and the LED is dead center. As for the interface, I like to rotate it on to the low position - gives as much light as I need for 90% of the time, then quick press the button when I want the stronger light. Oddly, the little E1B is so close to the LX2 - when using it for 50 feet or so and closer, I can't imagine needing anything more than the E1B - and it, too, has a 'perfect' beam. My finishes are both about perfect - I've very slightly nicked the crenelation, but that was my fault - I've since put it in a holster.

Sorry for the long reply, but I think I'd get in touch with Surefire if I were you. Anyone else think the same?


----------



## pjandyho (Sep 10, 2009)

BST07

I say, "call Surefire"

run4jc

I read with interest in regards to your E1B. Now you are tempting me to go with the LX1 if and when it is launched. Can't wait to get it as a little brother to my LX2 which I loved dearly.


----------



## run4jc (Sep 10, 2009)

pjandyho said:


> BST07
> 
> I read with interest in regards to your E1B. Now you are tempting me to go with the LX1 if and when it is launched. Can't wait to get it as a little brother to my LX2 which I loved dearly.



I think the LX1 will soon be available...although I don't see it on Surefire's site:

Try this link

I prefer the E1B for a backup because of the interface - click on high, click off, click on low, click off. Of course, you can press it lightly for instant light without clicking on. The LX2 interface is great for what I use it for, but I like the size, feel and interface of the E1B for a backup. Of course, I wouldn't mind having an LX1 just because.....


----------



## Numbers (Sep 10, 2009)

BST07 said:


> Just got my LX2 today! :twothumbs
> 
> This is my first Surefire so I won't be able to compare with other Surefires out there. However, comparing to my Eagletac and Fenix lights, there is a quality difference. There is a sense of ruggedness coming from the Surefire when you sit beside the aforementioned lights.
> 
> ...




Based on my experience with my LX2, both the original and the head SF replaced for me, I would say your light is quite typical of what they are putting out. The replacement head I got back had less noticable outer rings than my original. But neither beam was/is pretty. In fact I think these new SF TIR beams are not as good as on my older SF TIR's. Colors are still mis matched. The "reason" for this is, of course, that these lights are tools.
You may want to send it back but dont expect much of an improvement. And remember, what is an artifact to one man may not even be noticable to another.
If you dont mind waiting - give it a shot.


----------



## redryder (Sep 10, 2009)

Numbers said:


> Based on my experience with my LX2, both the original and the head SF replaced for me, I would say your light is quite typical of what they are putting out. The replacement head I got back had less noticable outer rings than my original. But neither beam was/is pretty. In fact I think these new SF TIR beams are not as good as on my older SF TIR's. Colors are still mis matched. The "reason" for this is, of course, that these lights are tools.
> You may want to send it back but dont expect much of an improvement. And remember, what is an artifact to one man may not even be noticable to another.
> If you dont mind waiting - give it a shot.



Does anyone know what SF does with these returned items? Do you think they send them back out to consumers?


----------



## Size15's (Sep 10, 2009)

redryder said:


> Does anyone know what SF does with these returned items? Do you think they send them back out to consumers?


I believe that is illegal in the USA to resell a returned previously sold product as if it were new.
And SureFire don't have an outlet for reconditioned (etc) products.

There are plenty of other ways SureFire can make use of such items - for R&D or other testing, perhaps donations to good causes, offered to staff. A few possibilities I guess?

Al


----------



## BST07 (Sep 10, 2009)

I wish I have a clear white wall around the house to show you how my beam looks like. So far though, I think I am satisfied with how the light is. I don't want the hassle of shipping it out again after waiting 2 weeks just to get here.

Maybe I am expecting too much for close in door use as I am using my T10C2 as the benchmark.


----------



## Numbers (Sep 10, 2009)

BST07 said:


> I wish I have a clear white wall around the house to show you how my beam looks like. So far though, I think I am satisfied with how the light is. I don't want the hassle of shipping it out again after waiting 2 weeks just to get here.
> 
> Maybe I am expecting too much for close in door use as I am using my T10C2 as the benchmark.



IMO the LX2 is inappropriate for indoor use, for that purpose more spill is needed. However, I used mine tonight to search for a friends kid's missing shoes on a little league baseball field, that was an ideal use for this light.
Forget about looking at the beam on a white wall - it will never make you happy. I got over that real quick. Outdoors only, at distance and you will be satisfied.


----------



## Vernon (Sep 10, 2009)

I just bought an E2DL and I'm contemplating getting an LX2. Has anyone bought an LX2 in a retail store yet? If so, which one? I'm only having luck finding one from online dealers and ebay. Thanks!


----------



## pjandyho (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi Numbers,

Though I may agree that the beam for the LX2 is not as nice in the flood arena, I do notice that the side spill is enough for any application that I may put it through. I don't understand exactly what you are referring to or wanted in the beam patterns because in one post you mentioned about the lack of spill on SF's current TIR (namely the LX2) but on a previous post you claimed that you prefer the older TIR which in many CPFers opinion is really horrible with no side spill at all (I am referring to the older dome shaped optics). Are you comparing it to the much older NX05 optics (which is not TIR), the one before the dome shaped TIR?


----------



## run4jc (Sep 11, 2009)

Numbers said:


> IMO the LX2 is inappropriate for indoor use, for that purpose more spill is needed. However, I used mine tonight to search for a friends kid's missing shoes on a little league baseball field, that was an ideal use for this light.
> Forget about looking at the beam on a white wall - it will never make you happy. I got over that real quick. Outdoors only, at distance and you will be satisfied.


I agree. I can shine the Olight M20 Warrior on a wall and the beam is more defined as is the spill - a very defined pattern. My LX2 has a more 'soft' edge to the beamspot and the spill, but outside that translates into a more usable area of light when shined at a distance. I found the information at this link interesting:
Beam Characteristics
Basically, it seems that they want to avoid the hard 'edge' to their light pattern for reasons that the article understands. I know this - at 4:30 AM when I am walking my dogs in the dark, the light is somehow 'easier' to look at and it lights up a soccer field width area into a wooded area so I can spot the deer and foxes that are often lurking. I enjoy my Olight - it was a great first high quality flashlight, but with a few exceptions, I'll be 100% Surefire from now on.


----------



## Numbers (Sep 11, 2009)

pjandyho said:


> Hi Numbers,
> 
> Though I may agree that the beam for the LX2 is not as nice in the flood arena, I do notice that the side spill is enough for any application that I may put it through. I don't understand exactly what you are referring to or wanted in the beam patterns because in one post you mentioned about the lack of spill on SF's current TIR (namely the LX2) but on a previous post you claimed that you prefer the older TIR which in many CPFers opinion is really horrible with no side spill at all (I am referring to the older dome shaped optics). Are you comparing it to the much older NX05 optics (which is not TIR), the one before the dome shaped TIR?



To me neither the old or the new TIR's are spill lights and I dont use any of them when I need spill. My reference to the old TIR is simply referring to the "cleanness" and symmetry of the beam pattern up close - admittedly a purpose for which these lights are not really used anyway. I would have thought, obviously erronously, that newer TIR technology in addition to providing throw would also have a cleaner beam when viewed on a white wall. For me, up close the beam is a mess - but again up close indoors is not how I use this light.


----------



## pjandyho (Sep 11, 2009)

Numbers said:


> To me neither the old or the new TIR's are spill lights and I dont use any of them when I need spill. My reference to the old TIR is simply referring to the "cleanness" and symmetry of the beam pattern up close - admittedly a purpose for which these lights are not really used anyway. I would have thought, obviously erronously, that newer TIR technology in addition to providing throw would also have a cleaner beam when viewed on a white wall. For me, up close the beam is a mess - but again up close indoors is not how I use this light.



I see. I get what you mean. Generally, optics has never been known to produce nice & smooth beams. That is the reason why many modders prefer to work with reflectors instead, and driving the LED harder to emit more light & throw. I believe in the case of Surefire, they realized that in order for them to push the LED beyond it's suggested operating brightness, up to 200 lumens in this case without overloading the LED module is to incorporate the TIR optics into the LX2. Having said that, it is a matter of personal preference on whether one would mind the slightly ringy beam as a trade-off for longer lifespan of the LED module. IMHO, I think it is a good trade-off considering that the TIR optics are the best to date I have seen in any lights utilizing an optic. If one prefers better flood, then I think one is better off with the A2L Aviator or the yet to be launched AZ2, but with a conservative 120 lumens only. Note that it has never been in Surefire's policy to overdrive their lights, but rather choosing to strike a balance between output, long runtimes, and operating lifespan.


----------



## Numbers (Sep 11, 2009)

I am thinking about the A2L. 
But I dont want to be "unthrilled" again like I am with the LX2.
It costs even more, and if it is not perfect, I should pass.
The A2L thread here died pretty quickly so I am not sure it is worth it's cost - there are not enough raves.

I have stayed with SF over the years, because back then they were IT, and because I cant be bothered researching other brands. I still dont want to be bothered but.... ugh, I dont know.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Sep 11, 2009)

There aren't many _raves_ as I am pretty much the only member to own one.

There is nothing wrong with the A2L, and it is very hard to define _perfect_ unless you create something yourself for yourself.


----------



## zven (Sep 12, 2009)

Numbers said:


> I am thinking about the A2L.
> But I dont want to be "unthrilled" again like I am with the LX2.
> It costs even more, and if it is not perfect, I should pass.
> The A2L thread here died pretty quickly so I am not sure it is worth it's cost - there are not enough raves.



Whether or not the A2L is worth the cost, or will thrill you depends on what you're expecting in a light. From your previous posts, I've kind of gathered why you were "unthrilled" with the LX2, but I'm not sure what your original expectations were, so I can't speculate how you'd like the A2L.

The A2L is definitely a good light, though the way it's been executed, it seems like kind of a niche product. It produces a wonderfully floody beam, on both low and high (probably floodier on high, and not just because of the added brightness; go figure). Both the high and low beams are also a lot cleaner and smoother than that of the LX2. In fact, I'd describe the low white A2L as having a very similar beam to the LX2 on low with the F04. And on high, the A2L has a beam very reminiscent of SF's P60L, but with wider/more flood, and less punch in the spot. Also, the tint on the A2L seems cool (as I expected from SF for a light with an SSC P4), but not as cool as the P60L, and definitely not as bad as the T1A. As for the physical feel of the light, it's pretty much identical to the LX2 - weight, shape, clip position, etc. Oh, and in terms of actual output, the A2L's low (white version) is similar to the LX2 (maybe a little lower), but the high is significantly dimmer than the high of the LX2 (i.e., it's not a severely underrated 120, like the E2DL tends to be). Very respectable brightness, sure, but not quite in the LX2's league.

So, if you're looking for a good flood light, you may find it in the A2L. It would be great for indoor or closeup use, certainly MUCH more so than the LX2. Its throw, however, comes across as, frankly, pathetic in direct comparison to the LX2. But if you're looking for flood, and perhaps the option of a different color on low, the A2L could be great. In fact, my take on this light is that it's a 2-stage version of the L4, with the option of colored low output.


----------



## wfish (Sep 12, 2009)

After years of products from Fenix, Jetbeam, Nitecore, etc I finally took the plunge and bought my first surefire. The lx2 is the first light from surefire that I felt offered enough features relative to the chinese competition to warrant the price.

So far I'm really impressed with the light, particularly its output relative to its size. However, when I go to High mode, I often hear a buzzing sound. Is this normal or does anybody else with a lx2 experience this? Thanks


----------



## Numbers (Sep 12, 2009)

zven said:


> In fact, my take on this light is that it's a 2-stage version of the L4, with the option of colored low output.



This is killing me. The L4 was one of my favorite lights, I lost it. If the A2L had output closer to the LX2 it would buy it now. But you know what, even at 120lm, I guess I will have to give it a try. I just want to be impressed by SF again.
Thanks for your input, I appreciate it.


----------



## Numbers (Sep 12, 2009)

wfish said:


> After years of products from Fenix, Jetbeam, Nitecore, etc I finally took the plunge and bought my first surefire. The lx2 is the first light from surefire that I felt offered enough features relative to the chinese competition to warrant the price.
> 
> So far I'm really impressed with the light, particularly its output relative to its size. However, when I go to High mode, I often hear a buzzing sound. Is this normal or does anybody else with a lx2 experience this? Thanks



The buzzing is normal, I have it too.


----------



## pjandyho (Sep 12, 2009)

wfish,
I too get the buzzing sound on high mode but it is not immediately audible unless I place the light next to my ear.

Numbers,
If you have the budget for it, I would urge you to seriously consider the A2L, if you still want a Surefire that is. Having owned a few LED lights that uses reflectors, I could roughly visualize the beam profile of the A2L already. I would say go for it, unless you are on a budget.

As for me, even though I prefer foody beams myself, I am able to accept the LX2's slightly ringy and less floody beam profile. I may not go for the A2L but rather the AZ2 if ever it is launched.


----------



## bullfrog (Sep 12, 2009)

Numbers said:


> IMO the LX2 is inappropriate for indoor use, for that purpose more spill is needed.



I have to respectfully disagree - I think that the LX2 is great for indoor use - on low, I've found more than enough light bounces from the walls even in big rooms and long hallways. Add an F04 and its perfection. On high, pointed at the ceiling and its a friggin torch (I did add a delrin tail for candle-standing...).



Numbers said:


> I am thinking about the A2L.
> But I dont want to be "unthrilled" again like I am with the LX2.
> It costs even more, and if it is not perfect, I should pass.
> The A2L thread here died pretty quickly so I am not sure it is worth it's cost - there are not enough raves.



From my perspective, I was really psyched about the A2L as I loved my incan A2 but, I'm not going to buy it. One of the biggest reasons is the runtime on low and high level output are just too sub par for me... 

Overall, I have been very pleased with my LX2 - I for one love the TIR optic, the outputs/runtimes, and its easy enough to add an F04, F05 or 06  I really like having the spot of the LX2's TIR when I need it but the flexibility of turning it into a flood. I should also note that the splotchy beam patterns of the TIRs just dont bother me and I really dont see what the fuss is about :shrug: :nana: - they are never even noticed in my real world use.

Between my LX2, Ra 140-T and M60WL, I dont use any of my other lights and have sold most of them off... However, I keep meaning to ask Gene for an M60WLL :naughty:

All in all, I think the LX2 was a homerun, for me at least.


----------



## Lightingguy321 (Sep 12, 2009)

KDOG,
I just noticed something, you have an "x" serial number light, and I have an "a" serial number light. I wonder if they change the letter every batch now or if they sent you an experimental one.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Sep 12, 2009)

Lightingguy321 said:


> KDOG,
> I just noticed something, you have an "x" serial number light, and I have an "a" serial number light. I wonder if they change the letter every batch now or if they sent you an experimental one.



Read my thread.

:thumbsup:


----------



## zven (Sep 12, 2009)

Numbers said:


> IMO the LX2 is inappropriate for indoor use, for that purpose more spill is needed.





bullfrog said:


> I have to respectfully disagree - I think that the LX2 is great for indoor use - on low, I've found more than enough light bounces from the walls even in big rooms and long hallways. Add an F04 and its perfection. On high, pointed at the ceiling and its a friggin torch (I did add a delrin tail for candle-standing...).



Regarding use of the LX2 (or any other light with the same optic, for that matter) indoors, I'd say it's really a matter of how you use it. The beam definitely puts most of its output into the hotspot, and not much into the spill, which can be either advantageous or not, depending on your task at hand.

For instance, on occasions when I want to get just generally see the state of a room, what's in it, and so forth, the optic+F04 is perfect, as it lights up everything at once, and you don't have to "search around" with the beam. For this purpose, I find the optic alone to be unsatisfactory, as the hotspot is too overpowering relative to the spill, and the spill is to narrow to just see everything at once.

However, if I'm looking for a specific object in a dark room, those optics with the F04 just don't provide the right amount of light - sure it's a good brightness, but with everything in the room lit the same, whatever I'm looking for tends not to "pop out" at me in my search. This is where having a brighter hotspot comes in handy.

But that may just be me - I'd be curious what tasks others tend to use their LX2 for indoors, and when they find a diffused beam or non-diffused beam appropriate.


----------



## rhpdchief (Sep 14, 2009)

Has anybody done any runtime or output testing with the LX2 head on a one cell body powered by an rcr. Mine doesn't work at all on a primary but seems quite bright on an AW protected 3.7 volt cell. Using an e1e body it only has one level of output but it does work. Just wondering about the possibilities of using an LX1 body and saving a little money over buying 2 lights. Also wondering if it would be brighter than the 80 lumen high being reported in the LX1 thread. If those are the correct specs for the LX1 I'm not sure I'll be buying one but I would be interested in a one cell body that fits between an LX2 head and tailcap.
I just ran it for 10 minutes. I can't say how much, if any, the output decreased but the ending voltage was 3.97. Unfortunately I didn't measure the starting voltage on the cell but it was roughly 4.15.


----------



## Vesper (Sep 17, 2009)

*Removing the Lanyard Ring and O-Ring Madness*

The LX2 lanyard ring was driving me crazy and though there's a few posts on how to do it, removing it still felt like a shot-in-the-dark. Here's a pic to show what you're dealing with. To remove it, just gently pry at the spot shown in the photo. The thing will easily pop off (a little too easily for my tastes).







This works better for me anyway...






Also, I've added an o-ring to the shaft of the light in the notch just under the clip. Not only does it create a kind of tactical ring to hold on to (it really helps offset the non-gnurled surface), but as you can see in the photo, it picks the clip up off the tail cap a bit (I carry bezel down so it doesn't interfere with the function of the clip for me). The ring was smaller and a bear to get on, but once on is solid as a rock - no budging at all. I really love using this light...











:thumbsup:


----------



## sprinkle (Sep 17, 2009)

Thank you very much Vesper for those pictures! I have one coming in the mail and was curious to how the ring came off. This was not what I had imagined and helps a lot!


----------



## NE450No2 (Sep 17, 2009)

Vesper

The reason for the "pop off" O ring is so if you have the light around your neck, and someone grabs it, it will "pop off" so they cannot choke you out, or worse kill you.

For the lights that have steel attachment rings their laynards are made the same way, ie they fail, BEFORE you do.

The same reason no plainclothed Police Officer/Federal Agent, should EVER wear a "real" tie.


----------



## Numbers (Sep 17, 2009)

I am not so sure it would pop off. SF says it must be destroyed or cut to get it off.
Obviously not true, just pry up on the half of the ring without the lanyard attachment loop.
The O ring to keep the clip off of the tail switch is a great idea.


----------



## iapyx (Sep 19, 2009)

Who can help me finding this eBay dealer where many of you have bought the LX2 from? I cannot find them on eBay. 

I don't know if I am allowed to mention the dealer's name here, but I think most know who I am talking about.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Sep 19, 2009)

They currently have no surefires listed as they are updating their dealership license or something along those lines :thumbsup:


----------



## Entrope (Sep 19, 2009)

_(Post Removed)_


----------



## iapyx (Sep 19, 2009)

DimeRazorback said:


> They currently have no surefires listed as they are updating their dealership license or something along those lines :thumbsup:


 
The whole store seems to have disappeared from eBay then.
Does a seller disappear as soon as he has nothing for sale?


----------



## EV_007 (Sep 19, 2009)

So I just got my SureFire LX2 in the mail. Happy Saturday!

I like the boxed presentation better than the sealed blister packs.

So its midday, but quick white wall test shows it to be quite a performer. 

A LOT brighter than my E1B with a larger hotspot. The hotspot is even on par with the TK40. Not as defined around the edges, but the overall coverage is pretty similar and even appears to spreads out a little more, with a little less intensity of course. The spillbeam on the TK40 is more of course. The high on the LX2 is indeed as bright as the TK40 on high. Turbo is brighter from the TK40 of course. For a small light, it really puts out.

The beam on low is brighter than the low on my E1B. Although looks a little warmer (Slight greenish hue.) than the E1B on low, but high they are both white.

The physical size of the LX2 is slightly shorter than the A2 classic and a tad taller than the G2 but a lot slimmer.

I have to say SureFire has a winner on their hands. I've always been a huge fan of their dual mode tailcap. No silly multiple presses to get to the light level you need. 

The buzzing on mine is very minimal. Only hear a slight low pitched buzzing when tailcap switch initially pressed in all the way into high mode from low, then seems to fade away slightly with less cycling sound to it. I had to put it right to my ear to detect it. Very faint. My Classic L2 makes a higher pitched noise that is slightly louder.

My T1A and LX2 covers pretty much the range of lighting conditions I encounter for my EDC requirements. Low flood for close up work handled by the T1A and the LX2 doing quick general illumination for close up and 
"reachout" and touch someone duty on high is adequate.

Last night on a dark section of the street, I fired up my E1B on high and it lit up the sidewalk and the signs a block away without spilling out too much, which reduced back scatter. Can't wait to try out the LX2 in that same area.

I love the multiple options and price point of my "other" lights, but still love the look and feel of a Surefire every time. Something about their overall package still appeals to me. Great balance of brightness, runtime and aesthetics will keep me coming back for more.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Sep 19, 2009)

iapyx said:


> The whole store seems to have disappeared from eBay then.
> Does a seller disappear as soon as he has nothing for sale?


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350247760453&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Numbers (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Removing the Lanyard Ring and O-Ring Madness*

Also, I've added an o-ring to the shaft of the light in the notch just under the clip. Not only does it create a kind of tactical ring to hold on to (it really helps offset the non-gnurled surface), but as you can see in the photo, it picks the clip up off the tail cap a bit (I carry bezel down so it doesn't interfere with the function of the clip for me). The ring was smaller and a bear to get on, but once on is solid as a rock - no budging at all. I really love using this light...












:thumbsup:[/QUOTE]

What is the size or description of the O ring you are using on the tail cap end of your light? I need to make my LX2 more grippy, the o ring might help. I attach a rermovable lanyard at the bezel where your other O ring is so I dont need any info on the size of that one. Thanks


----------



## gdict (Sep 19, 2009)

So, after lusting for an LX2 for many weeks now, I finally bit the bullet and bought myself one. (I work for a Surefire dealer, so it took a lot of willpower to not get one sooner. I still want an E1B and a Titan!) I patiently awaited the night to come to my girlfriend's streetlightless neighborhood and out came the LX2 to annoy some neighbors. 

Wow! I was very impressed to say the least. It has an incredible throw and a near flawless beam. The color is very white, which makes me very happy. The only thing I don't really like is the multi stage UI. So, I did something that I had tried out at the shop, but not tested in the field. I took my old first gen L4 and swapped the heads with the LX2. With the L4 body and clicky and the LX2 head, you get a no-nonsense, balls to the wall, kick-*** beam thrower, with a slim body, compact size and clicky convenience. The only thing I don't like is the pocket clip. I need to try and find an outdoorsman one or something. 

As for the LX2 with the old L4 head, it is actually really nice, giving a nice low and moderate output with the classic L4 floodiness. I think I just produced two really cool lights.

As much as I love the throw of the LX2, I think it might end up being more of a fun light than EDC. It is simply _too _bright in my opinion for EDC. My U2 with a 18650 will likely continue to reside in my ****ies cell phone pocket. (I have a LOT of lights, having sold flashlights since the days of Kel-Lites and I was one of the first Surefire dealers in the 80's, so my choice of the U2 means a lot)

Thanks for listening!

Greg


----------



## Kiessling (Sep 19, 2009)

> It is simply _too _bright in my opinion for EDC



Which is why it has 2 stages :nana:


----------



## DimeRazorback (Sep 19, 2009)

iapyx said:


> The whole store seems to have disappeared from eBay then.
> Does a seller disappear as soon as he has nothing for sale?



The seller does still exist... I think I will contact them soon because they had some of the best prices, for internationally buyers :thumbsup:

Maybe they are having troubles with a dealers license or something.

The link that Outdoors Fanatic posted is just as good however :twothumbs


----------



## iapyx (Sep 21, 2009)

DimeRazorback said:


> The seller does still exist... I think I will contact them soon because they had some of the best prices, for internationally buyers :thumbsup:
> 
> Maybe they are having troubles with a dealers license or something.
> 
> The link that Outdoors Fanatic posted is just as good however :twothumbs


 
Thanks!
I know that the seller still exists since they have a website. I, however, cannot find them on eBay. They offered good deals and that's why I'd like to follow them to get an LX2 in a later stadium. 
As soon as SF shorten the clip and do something about the colour mismatch I'll buy one. 
I may try at the link that Outdoors Fanatic posted.

thanks for your help guys!


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Sep 21, 2009)

I got tired of battling the LX2 lanyard ring every time I tried to turn the light on by twisting. I popped off the ring but it came apart with a little piece broken off one of the interlocks.

Still, the darn clip gets in the way when you try to twist the light on, what were they thinking? Of course, you can gently tweak the tailcap a few babystep degrees at a time until it illuminates but if you try a quick twist, you hit the clip.

Nice light in many respects but the ergonomics and cosmetics seem to still be in development.


----------



## pjandyho (Sep 21, 2009)

Surefire may be changing the clip to a shorter version. When that happens, why not try contacting them to see if they could change yours too? Personally, I quite like the longer clip even though it gets in the way of my twisting the tail cap. I am not sure if I would like to change the clip at all.


----------



## kaptein america (Sep 25, 2009)

I have been carrying the LX2 all week. The long clip works perfect for keeping the light concealed in my pocket. I'm enjoying the size and feel of the light in hand over the smaller E1B. 

The UI took some getting used to, but I prefer it for most daily use to my backup. I had to find the right amount of turns to have my tailcap not accidently flash in my pocket. Even if the button is not depressed - if the entire tailcap moves forward the light will go on. So as I said, the tailcap just needs to be kept just so. Small learning curve for a pocket rocket. 

Being only my 2nd light. The build quality is superb. I bet I can break a window (to escape harm) with this light and not mess it up. 

Will report back in a few weeks after I use it on an overnight backpack trip.


----------



## Size15's (Sep 25, 2009)

kaptein america said:


> The UI took some getting used to, but I prefer it for most daily use to my backup. I had to find the right amount of turns to have my tailcap not accidently flash in my pocket. Even if the button is not depressed - if the entire tailcap moves forward the light will go on. So as I said, the tailcap just needs to be kept just so. Small learning curve for a pocket rocket.


That's right - you'll discover the 'right' position for your carry method and use.
Sometimes I LockOut only the high beam for carry in specific situations. 



kaptein america said:


> Being only my 2nd light. The build quality is superb. I bet I can break a window (to escape harm) with this light and not mess it up.


Aluminium is softer than glass and will deform when used to break window glass. Several attempts are usually required to break toughened (tempered) glass, even with a hardened point of tungsten/ceramic dedicated window punch. However, a flashlight will be more useful than your fist alone in most cases and it your intent is to escape harm then I'm sure sacrificing the flashlight will be worth it. As its a SureFire I would call them and tell them your survival story and there's every chance they'll sort you out a replacement.



> Will report back in a few weeks after I use it on an overnight backpack trip.


I find it interesting to follow feedback from longer-term usage, especially involving a wide variety of situations and I look forwards towards your reporting back


----------



## freeride21a (Sep 26, 2009)

I took mine on a little backpacking trip a month or two ago.. in the dark, the beam was obviously visible at 350yds(320m) on the side of a canyon up from where I was camped. I would say you are not going to identify anything at that distance though. And to top it off, there was enough throw that I could see the reflection from the eyes of a deer that was up near the top of the canyon. 

the distance was calculated using GPS, and topo software(24k).


----------



## It01Firefox (Sep 28, 2009)

kaptein america said:


> I have been carrying the LX2 all week. The long clip works perfect for keeping the light concealed in my pocket. I'm enjoying the size and feel of the light in hand over the smaller E1B.



I also think the length of the pocket clip is just fine, since the first thing I did when I got the light was to pop off the lanyard ring, so I have no problem twisting the tailcap.

What sucks is that on my E1B they managed to attach a clip that doesn't touch the tailcap, but they failed to do so on the LX2. Now remind me, which one of those is the clickey?


----------



## pulstar (Sep 28, 2009)

A few moments ago i had chance to play with my almost new lx2 a bit. I compared lx2 and nitecore extreme R2. I was again astonished! LX2 is nearly a perfect light! very nice throw(i would say atleast 30-40% better than extreme's) with very generous sidespill. I've noticed that lx2 has EXACTLY the same amount of dispersed light(overall intensity of the sidespill)as Extreme. While Extreme has very defined main beam and sidespill, lx2 has a big hotspot with spill that fades when distance from hotspot grows. Areas that sidespills of both light cover are almost the same(lx2 has a greater one, but after certain degree from main beam becomes useless.
I'm usually impressed with everything new, especially flashlights. But with lx2 it's a bit different: I think i've experienced a perfection! I still don't think that Nitecore is a bad light. Actually it's price/perf or size/perf is better, but lx2 is so well made, so nicely enginneered (did i mention before, it's low level it's perfect for all around tasks) that i'm completely taken aback with it. It's perfect. Don't hesitate, just get it. only thing that is worth to regret is the fact that you still don't have it while you could already use one of the best flashlights ever made!


----------



## pulstar (Oct 4, 2009)

Just one question: How the hell did you guys manage to take off the lanyard ring WITHOUT dammaging tailcap a bit. I snaped it off with a very small flat driver and i damaged aluminum and annodizing a bit...Any other ideas for future "actions"?


----------



## It01Firefox (Oct 5, 2009)

I simply put my screwdriver through the attachment hole for the lanyard and then pulled it apart. The screwdriver never made contact with the light itself.


----------



## pulstar (Oct 5, 2009)

Aaaaargh, i'm so stupid....


----------



## sprinkle (Oct 5, 2009)

pulstar said:


> Aaaaargh, i'm so stupid....




Don't feel stupid, because I tried that first by putting the screwdriver into the lanyard hole and pulling and mine would not come apart. I tried several things... I tried prying it off from different areas and no luck, but dinged the crap out of the anodizing while trying. I ended up having to basically cramming it into the groove where the two pieces of the lanyard ring came together until it came apart, destroying it in the process. Oh well, I use my lights and expect them to be in less than perfect condition... though it still stinks to have it like that on the first day


----------



## Jethro (Oct 9, 2009)

I just spent the better part of this afternoon reading this thread. This light looks like the dream light for me. On Monday I never knew about CPF and only owned a hardware store LED Lenser 3AAA. As of today, this week alone I have ordered a Jetbeam I Pro V3.0, a Quark123 (don't even have either of them yet) and am moments away to buying one of these LX2 beauties. 

You guys have a support group or something?


----------



## Agile54 (Oct 9, 2009)

Jethro-
As a longtime owner of SFs (10+ yrs.)
but a relative newcomer to CPF myself, 
excellent choice w/ the LX2. 
It seems SF set the bar very high
w/ the LX2 as you will soon discover.
From a confirmed SF kool-aid drinker,
I'll look for you @ the meeting tonite
or possibly next week.


----------



## run4jc (Oct 9, 2009)

Jethro said:


> I just spent the better part of this afternoon reading this thread. This light looks like the dream light for me. On Monday I never knew about CPF and only owned a hardware store LED Lenser 3AAA. As of today, this week alone I have ordered a Jetbeam I Pro V3.0, a Quark123 (don't even have either of them yet) and am moments away to buying one of these LX2 beauties.
> 
> You guys have a support group or something?


We do, but it will only support your decision to purchase additional Surefires! (And Quarks, Jetbeams, Novatacs, Ras, etc.etc.etc.)

"HI, my name is Dan, and I'm a flashaholic..."


----------



## pjandyho (Oct 10, 2009)

Jethro said:


> You guys have a support group or something?



We ARE the support group.
We support your decisions on light purchases.
We support the rights in owning more than one light saber.
We support the freedom of speech as long as it has to do with lights.
We support the "If in doubt, buy both, buy all" philosophy.
We are the CPF supporters and support group.
We welcome you to the club!

And wait no more, Surefire LX2 is a very lovely light. It is currently my most loved and used EDC (Every Day Carry) light.


----------



## Jethro (Oct 10, 2009)

pjandyho said:


> And wait no more, Surefire LX2 is a very lovely light. It is currently my most loved and used EDC (Every Day Carry) light.



Yep, I read every one of your posts in that 3 part thread. Your descriptions of the light and how you use it has convinced me that it's the light I want.

I am hoping that this light will be my ultimate light, and I will not desire for another light for a very, very long time. Unfortunately I can see this is a pipe dream, since I have ordered the LX2 last night and find myself this morning browsing the Malkoff Wildcat threads. I might need to have one of those after my bank account cools down...

Hi, my name is Geoff and I am addicted to flashlights...


----------



## pjandyho (Oct 10, 2009)

Jethro said:


> Yep, I read every one of your posts in that 3 part thread. Your descriptions of the light and how you use it has convinced me that it's the light I want.
> 
> I am hoping that this light will be my ultimate light, and I will not desire for another light for a very, very long time. Unfortunately I can see this is a pipe dream, since I have ordered the LX2 last night and find myself this morning browsing the Malkoff Wildcat threads. I might need to have one of those after my bank account cools down...
> 
> Hi, my name is Geoff and I am addicted to flashlights...



Did anyone ever mention that we are a very contagious community?:devil:

I hope you would love your LX2 as much as I love mine.


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 12, 2009)

Jethro said:


> You guys have a support group or something?


 
You're looking at it. 

We support your decision to buy all the lights you want to get.


----------



## bullfrog (Oct 12, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> We support your decision to buy all the lights you want to get.



And maybe even a few you didn't want :shakehead


----------



## Jethro (Oct 12, 2009)

bullfrog said:


> And maybe even a few you didn't want :shakehead



The problem is I already have lights I didn't want. I just didn't know I didn't want them until I learned of this forum! Why, oh why didn't I take the blue pill? Ignorance is bliss! lovecpf

Anyway, looks like my LX2 is on the truck and I should have it by 3pm tomorrow. Since I hy-jacked this thread pretty good, I'll do penance by posting up my experience with the light. I'll make it better, I promise.


----------



## bullfrog (Oct 12, 2009)

Jethro said:


> The problem is I already have lights I didn't want. I just didn't know I didn't want them until I learned of this forum! Why, oh why didn't I take the blue pill? Ignorance is bliss! lovecpf
> 
> Anyway, looks like my LX2 is on the truck and I should have it by 3pm tomorrow. Since I hy-jacked this thread pretty good, I'll do penance by posting up my experience with the light. I'll make it better, I promise.



You will love your LX2 - enjoy it and use it in good health.

With that said, you will love it even more if you pick up an F04 diffuser for flood in a pinch :thumbsup:


----------



## Jethro (Oct 12, 2009)

With my order is an F04 diffuser and a red filter to play with. Also a bunch of batteries. There will be no night time here come tomorrow!!


----------



## bullfrog (Oct 12, 2009)

Jethro said:


> With my order is an F04 diffuser and a red filter to play with. Also a bunch of batteries. There will be no night time here come tomorrow!!



Perfect! The red is great too as it cuts the output down dramatically - gives you a really good low :thumbsup:


----------



## Jethro (Oct 13, 2009)

Well, the LX2 came to today from a certain junction that has batteries. Fast shipping and as expected. Got the F04 and F05 along with 12 free batteries. Are these Titanium Innovations decent enough to use in my precious LX2? 

Anyway, first impressions, I am suprised at how light it is! And not as big as I was worried it would be. Perfect in the hand. I can see how I will almost always use the diffuser, but even without it I am amazed at the quality of the beam. My best light next to this is a Coast LED lenser, AAAx3 non focusing beam, rated at maybe 60lm. The Surefire is brighter, but that isn't the best part. The quality of the beam, it's much wider and with amazing spill. Man I can't wait to check this out at night. I am a pretty serious DSLR photo nut, so I might try to get some creative beam shots, even though you guys have probably seen more than enough of them. 

Great light, you guys steered me in the right direction with this one.


----------



## Jethro (Oct 13, 2009)

I was worried about how pocketable this light would be, but seeing how light it is, I have been walking around the house with it in my pocket and it's barely noticeable. I will easily EDC this thing.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Oct 13, 2009)

I use mine as an EDC!

It is excellent!

:twothumbs


----------



## pjandyho (Oct 13, 2009)

I EDC mine too despite the fact that I have a lot of much smaller lights. Well jethro, I am a photographer myself but did not really took the effort to take some nice beam shots. Your willingness to contribute some creative beamshots is really welcomed. In CPF we never really had enough. Thanks!


----------



## run4jc (Oct 14, 2009)

It's my favorite - it is the best combination of all the things I want - beam quality, throw, size, weight, quality of construction. Yes, there are brighter lights, blah blah, but if I could keep ONLY one faint light, it would be the LX2.

You'll love it - and we'll look forward to those creative beamshots!


----------



## iapyx (Oct 14, 2009)

just wanted to let you all know that I pulled the trigger. Couldn't resist any longer. I just bought an LX2.
Even though I prefer a shorter clip, no anodizing colour mismatch and no wobbly tailcap. 

So let's see how long it takes to get here (NL).


----------



## Jethro (Oct 14, 2009)

FWIW, my LX2 matches very well. And I don't notice any wobbly tailcap.


----------



## gsxrac (Oct 14, 2009)

DimeRazorback said:


> I use mine as an EDC!
> 
> It is excellent!
> 
> :twothumbs



Same here! She hasnt left my pocket since that fateful trip to the mailbox


----------



## kaptein america (Oct 14, 2009)

Enjoy the torch.
Mine is EDC. I prefer it without the diffuser on, but will use it for lower light flood needs.

The way in which people choose to _set_ their tailcaps will dicatate how much "wobble" there is. If someone sets it to lockout the high; one would expect more wobble since it would almost be unscrewed.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Oct 14, 2009)

Who plays with the tailcap anyway? :shrug:

:laughing:


----------



## pulstar (Oct 15, 2009)

I play NOT just with tailcap, but with entire light. It feels sooooo goooooood....:devil:


----------



## DimeRazorback (Oct 15, 2009)

:naughty:


----------



## BST07 (Oct 15, 2009)

Just got the F04 in the mail... wow at first I thought the beam without the diffuser was pretty good for indoor use but when I popped on the F04, it's hard to take it off indoors!

After a month with the light, I seriously think this is the best light purchase! I have many of the other lights but nothing gave me the same satisfaction as with this light


----------



## xpawel18x (Oct 18, 2009)

Is it normal for the electronic board inside the tailcap to move freely? I can move the whole board by touching the spring of the tailcap.. and by pressing the button, the board moves up and down...is this normal?


----------



## DimeRazorback (Oct 18, 2009)

Yes, that is how the light turns on and off, and regulates high and low.


----------



## xpawel18x (Oct 18, 2009)

DimeRazorback said:


> Yes, that is how the light turns on and off, and regulates high and low.


 
Is it just me or does that seem a little fragile? When depressing the button, the board rubs the inside of the metal tailcap.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Oct 18, 2009)

When the spring is compressed by batteries the movement is alot less, and I doubt it would even make it upto the point of the threads.

:thumbsup:

You can demonstrate this by watching the amount of movement, when turning the light on... there is only a small amount of movement, and it is the center point ie. the spring compressing more/less.


----------



## GarageBoy (Oct 18, 2009)

I love the beam. If I need something floodier, out comes another light (prefer 2 lights to the F04)


----------



## iapyx (Oct 20, 2009)

iapyx said:


> just wanted to let you all know that I pulled the trigger. Couldn't resist any longer. I just bought an LX2.
> Even though I prefer a shorter clip, no anodizing colour mismatch and no wobbly tailcap.
> 
> So let's see how long it takes to get here (NL).


 

Hehe, quoting myself here....

LX2 #A06872
Order date 14th of October, USA
Arrival date 20 th of October, The Netherlands.

First impressions: 
- small
- light (in weight I mean guys)
- well built
- verrry bright
- slight colour mismatch body/tailcap vs head
- no wobbly tailcap

But, and that is my first impression, I don't think it will overtake my U2A's first position. But how can I compare those two lights anyway. 
I think I will use them side-by-side.
Thanks SF, now I will have to carry two light every day. 

thank you all for providing me enough info to acquire this marvelous flashlight.


----------



## Miracle (Oct 23, 2009)

Can some kind souls please confirm that the SureFire LX2 works with the below two types of rechargables?

2X -> 3.7v rcr123 16340

1x -> 17670

:candle:


----------



## bullfrog (Oct 23, 2009)

Miracle said:


> Can some kind souls please confirm that the SureFire LX2 works with the below two types of rechargables?
> 
> 2X -> 3.7v rcr123 16340
> 
> ...



I'm not kind but i have been using 2x AW IMR 3.7v 16340 w no hiccups :twothumbs


----------



## nanotech17 (Oct 24, 2009)

bullfrog said:


> I'm not kind but i have been using 2x AW IMR 3.7v 16340 w no hiccups :twothumbs



you are very braveman


----------



## Miracle (Oct 24, 2009)

nanotech17 said:


> you are very braveman



y u say that?

its not a good idea to use 2 x 3.7v in the SF LX2?

:candle:


----------



## Miracle (Oct 24, 2009)

will these batteries work with the SureFire LX2?

3.0 V
900mah

http://black-tactical.com/store/bmz_cache/1/1258159f360f0dd4b1e82147c0c23101.image.250x243.jpg

http://black-tactical.com/store/batteries-chargers-c-9/rechargeable-rcr123a-lithium-life-batteries-p-31

:candle:


----------



## run4jc (Oct 24, 2009)

Miracle said:


> will these batteries work with the SureFire LX2?
> 
> 3.0 V
> 900mah
> ...


These are what I'm using in mine and with my E1B - no hiccups so far. 
http://www.lighthound.com/thumbnail.asp?file=assets/images/awlifepo4.jpg&maxx=300&maxy=0
I keep them charged - topped off after I use them. Lots of places to buy them - I like to buy mine here.
I've been informed (here) not to let their voltage drop too low...
There's a lot of great information on the forum - I found THIS post to be most helpful to me!
I'm kinda scared of the RCR 3.0V - it just may be that I'm ignorant, but I think I read that they are just 3.7s with a circuit or something to keep them to 3.0 V.

Good luck!


----------



## Miracle (Oct 24, 2009)

run4jc said:


> These are what I'm using in mine and with my E1B - no hiccups so far.
> http://www.lighthound.com/thumbnail.asp?file=assets/images/awlifepo4.jpg&maxx=300&maxy=0
> I keep them charged - topped off after I use them. Lots of places to buy them - I like to buy mine here.
> I've been informed (here) not to let their voltage drop too low...
> ...



Thank you very much for all the info!!!


----------



## henry1960 (Oct 24, 2009)

I have been using 3.7 AW`S in my LX2 for abought three mounths now


----------



## pjandyho (Oct 25, 2009)

Miracle said:


> Can some kind souls please confirm that the SureFire LX2 works with the below two types of rechargables?
> 
> 2X -> 3.7v rcr123 16340
> 
> ...



I am very certain anything thicker than 16 in diameter would not fit into the current range of Surefire lights. Tried slotting a 17500 into my LX2 and new E2e and it can't fit so I conclude that I do not need to purchase some 17670 for them.

Regarding 16340, I run them in the LX2 and it works just like what everyone said but what I do want to know, and so far I don't hear anyone telling me, is that how would LX2 perform with the RCR123s for prolonged usage like 20 to 30 minutes at a time on high mode. Would it toast the circuitry? Is it worth the risk just saving a few dollars on batteries?


----------



## run4jc (Oct 25, 2009)

pjandyho said:


> how would LX2 perform with the RCR123s for prolonged usage like 20 to 30 minutes at a time on high mode. Would it toast the circuitry? Is it worth the risk just saving a few dollars on batteries?



I did a lot of research (mostly on this forum) and have yet to find anyone who toasted an LX2 with RCR batteries, but all the warnings are there. IMHO it's just not worth being the first to find out. Surefire is great, but I'm not sure they'd replace the engine of a light that had been smoked by batteries not intended to be used. Plus, primaries are cheap. AND, the AW LiFeP04s (3.0V) work great if you want a rechargeable. And I have used them for 20-30 minutes on high...no issues.


----------



## pulstar (Oct 25, 2009)

With AW LiFePO there is no reason for having any issues... I tried AW RCR 3.7 in my LX2 too, and i didn't notice any problems. But consider this: AW 3.7 li-ion rechrgeables are a bit longer than primaries, and switch becomes harder to press, while AW 3.0 LiFePo are a little bit shorter than primaries...

Nevertheless, i wouldn't scare anyone that there's a posibility of ruining your flashlight by running 3.7 RCR, because flashlight doesn't seem brighter compared to using a primaries. Buck converter IMHO handels extra voltage just fine


----------



## pjandyho (Oct 25, 2009)

pulstar said:


> With AW LiFePO there is no reason for having any issues... I tried AW RCR 3.7 in my LX2 too, and i didn't notice any problems. But consider this: AW 3.7 li-ion rechrgeables are a bit longer than primaries, and switch becomes harder to press, while AW 3.0 LiFePo are a little bit shorter than primaries...
> 
> Nevertheless, i wouldn't scare anyone that there's a posibility of ruining your flashlight by running 3.7 RCR, because flashlight doesn't seem brighter compared to using a primaries. Buck converter IMHO handels extra voltage just fine



Ya but that still doesn't answer my question, and I am sure the OP would love to know too. Have you personally tried running your LX2 with AW 3.7v RCR123s for like at least 20 to 30 minutes on high? Does it get too hot? Would it fry the circuitry in the long run? Or were you using it on low mode all the time?


----------



## pulstar (Oct 25, 2009)

I ran it on high for about 10 minutes. But it was written a while ago in some other thread, that someone tried to run it on high all the time, and that the flashlight turned off after 20 minutes. He leftt it turned off a couple of minutes and then tried again- LX2 was still alive... I personally wouldn't run it continously on high with AW RCR- Bur for average (on/off all the time and mostly low-mode) user i think it's safe...


----------



## pjandyho (Oct 26, 2009)

pulstar said:


> I ran it on high for about 10 minutes. But it was written a while ago in some other thread, that someone tried to run it on high all the time, and that the flashlight turned off after 20 minutes. He leftt it turned off a couple of minutes and then tried again- LX2 was still alive... I personally wouldn't run it continously on high with AW RCR- Bur for average (on/off all the time and mostly low-mode) user i think it's safe...



Yup. That was my main concern here. I sometimes run my lights on high mode for prolonged periods of time so I am not too sure if it would be alright if I were to do it with the RCR 3.7v batteries. I got a strong feeling that it is akin to cancer cells waiting to happen in our human body with all the stuff we are consuming daily. Thanks for the feedback. I think I would rather run my LX2 on primaries. It doesn't cost much anyway.


----------



## Miracle (Oct 28, 2009)

Can some kind souls please give me some input on the below idea?


If I were to use one 3.0 volts CR123A LiFE battery from the below website :


http://black-tactical.com/store/batteries-chargers-c-9/rechargeable-rcr123a-lithium-life-batteries-p-31


together with a AW dummy battery

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=103143


The voltage of the 1 CR123 will definately not burn up the Surefire LX2

Even if the runtime is not long, at least I am using rechargables.

Can some kind souls please give me some input on this idea?

I am trying to solve this problem of the LX2 using rechargables.


----------



## run4jc (Oct 28, 2009)

Miracle said:


> Can some kind souls please give me some input on the below idea?
> 
> 
> If I were to use one 3.0 volts CR123A LiFE battery from the below website :
> ...



Why do that? Just use 2 AW LiFeP04 batteries and you should be fine. I have been, and I've been using my LX2 that way since I got it back in early September - and I use it regularly.


----------



## Miracle (Oct 28, 2009)

run4jc said:


> Why do that? Just use 2 AW LiFeP04 batteries and you should be fine. I have been, and I've been using my LX2 that way since I got it back in early September - and I use it regularly.



thanks for the reply.

the CR123A batteries in the website I given is also 3.0volts

Today when I was at the shop, the store keeper told me that they had 2 incidents where the rechargables they sold blew out the surefires

If you use a multimeter to read the voltage of the 3.0 volts rechargables, it will come out to 3.3 volts. it is never exactly 3 volts. 

have you turn on your LX2 with the LiFeP04 batteries for a very very long period of time? I think no one have tested it with prolonged period of time yet


----------



## DM51 (Oct 28, 2009)

Miracle said:


> Today when I was at the shop, the store keeper told me that they had 2 incidents where the rechargables they sold blew out the surefires


They may have been referring to Incan lights blowing. Incan bulbs are much less tolerant of excess voltage than LEDs, which are usually regulated anyway. But I don't know the upper voltage limit for the LX2 regulation - someone else will need to tell you what it is. If it is 6V, you will risk frying it if you use Li-Ion cells, although it may appear very bright indeed for a while before it burns out.


----------



## run4jc (Oct 28, 2009)

Miracle said:


> thanks for the reply.
> 
> the CR123A batteries in the website I given is also 3.0volts
> 
> ...



Yes, I've used it for 20 minutes. No issues, but no longer than that. My charger is set for 3.0 volts, and according to my meter I am at around 3.2 when they come off fully charged. Having said that, I'd stick with the battery sections of the forum for info and if you are truly worried about it I'd stick with primaries. As has been mentioned to you throughout several different threads, Surefire does not warrant damage caused by using rechargeable batteries.


----------



## Miracle (Oct 28, 2009)

run4jc said:


> Yes, I've used it for 20 minutes. No issues, but no longer than that. My charger is set for 3.0 volts, and according to my meter I am at around 3.2 when they come off fully charged. Having said that, I'd stick with the battery sections of the forum for info and if you are truly worried about it I'd stick with primaries. As has been mentioned to you throughout several different threads, Surefire does not warrant damage caused by using rechargeable batteries.




does the LiFEPO4 constantly gives 3.2 volts when fully charged?

what is the highest voltage it got?

:candle:


----------



## run4jc (Oct 28, 2009)

Miracle said:


> does the LiFEPO4 constantly gives 3.2 volts when fully charged?
> 
> what is the highest voltage it got?
> 
> :candle:



I haven't been testing them after use - but I just went and tested 3 different LiFeP04 batteries - 2 from my LX2 and 1 I keep in my E1B. All three measured EXACTLY 3.05 volts. For grins, I pulled a fresh from the box Surefire primary and it measured EXACTLY 3.0 volts. Incidentally the LiFeP04 batteries were AW brand. I also measured an AW RCR that I keep in my EDC, a Quark 123T - it measured 3.7.

I am going to charge all 3 of the AW LiFeP04s and see where they are after the charge - I'll PM you. I expect a moderator to shut this down - this is getting a bit long for the LX2 discussion and I know you have multiple posts in battery threads.
Good luck!!


----------



## Miracle (Oct 28, 2009)

I did a search and found this thread.

Might be useful for those also wondering if the LX2 can run rechargables

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/241138

:candle:


----------



## Miracle (Oct 28, 2009)

run4jc said:


> I haven't been testing them after use - but I just went and tested 3 different LiFeP04 batteries - 2 from my LX2 and 1 I keep in my E1B. All three measured EXACTLY 3.05 volts. For grins, I pulled a fresh from the box Surefire primary and it measured EXACTLY 3.0 volts. Incidentally the LiFeP04 batteries were AW brand. I also measured an AW RCR that I keep in my EDC, a Quark 123T - it measured 3.7.
> 
> I am going to charge all 3 of the AW LiFeP04s and see where they are after the charge - I'll PM you. I expect a moderator to shut this down - this is getting a bit long for the LX2 discussion and I know you have multiple posts in battery threads.
> Good luck!!



Thank you very much for all the kind assistance. I hope the mod do not close this thread. I saw reciently there are others who are also asking about the LX2 and rechargables.

lovecpf


----------



## run4jc (Oct 28, 2009)

I mis spoke - perhaps not close, but move the discussion to a battery thread. 

Regardless, I personally trust that the AW LiFeP04 batteries will be okay 'cause I have them running 2 of my favorite lights. All I need is a 20-25 minute run time, then I recharge. BUT - I am aware that Surefire might not warranty any failure as a result of my using them.

Just my .02


----------



## Miracle (Oct 28, 2009)

update

I did some searching and found out that the dummy battery idea will not work. someone at CPF tested and the LX2 will 'not' run on 1 CR123 battery alone


----------



## Miracle (Oct 28, 2009)

run4jc said:


> I mis spoke - perhaps not close, but move the discussion to a battery thread.
> 
> Regardless, I personally trust that the AW LiFeP04 batteries will be okay 'cause I have them running 2 of my favorite lights. All I need is a 20-25 minute run time, then I recharge. BUT - I am aware that Surefire might not warranty any failure as a result of my using them.
> 
> Just my .02



understood.

is it possible for you to fully charge the 3 LiFEPO4 batteries and give me a voltage reading?

Thanks


----------



## run4jc (Oct 28, 2009)

2 are charging right now - then I'll charge the other and let you know how all three test. See, now I am curious!!


----------



## run4jc (Oct 28, 2009)

Miracle said:


> understood.
> 
> is it possible for you to fully charge the 3 LiFEPO4 batteries and give me a voltage reading?
> 
> Thanks



Okay - this tells the story - I have 2 meters - one is analog and one is digital. I checked the analog and it showed all 3 as being just above 3 Volts. The Digital told a slightly different story:

The meter - nothing fancy but reasonably accurate:





All three batteries read the same:





Read the batteries together (sorry for the blurry photo):





Then for fun checked a fresh Surefire 3.0V lithium:














Not much difference - maybe enough? Ultimately you have to decide if it's worth the "risk." I've decided after 2 months of use that there is little risk - but that's me.

Good luck

:thumbsup:


----------



## Miracle (Oct 28, 2009)

run4jc 

Thanks for the effort!!!

lovecpf


----------



## Miracle (Oct 28, 2009)

DM51 said:


> They may have been referring to Incan lights blowing. Incan bulbs are much less tolerant of excess voltage than LEDs, which are usually regulated anyway. But I don't know the upper voltage limit for the LX2 regulation - someone else will need to tell you what it is. If it is 6V, you will risk frying it if you use Li-Ion cells, although it may appear very bright indeed for a while before it burns out.



I was re reading this thread and just saw that I miss your above imput

Thanks for the input.


----------



## cnd_leprechaun (Nov 1, 2009)

Well, after lurking for a while I decided to pick up an LX2 myself... and I can't seem to put it down. Absolutely spectacular light; I couldn't love it more!


----------



## run4jc (Nov 2, 2009)

cnd_leprechaun said:


> Well, after lurking for a while I decided to pick up an LX2 myself... and I can't seem to put it down. Absolutely spectacular light; I couldn't love it more!


 
Uh, oh. You may have been absorbed.....but that's a good thing!

:welcome:


----------



## pjandyho (Nov 2, 2009)

cnd_leprechaun said:


> Well, after lurking for a while I decided to pick up an LX2 myself... and I can't seem to put it down. Absolutely spectacular light; I couldn't love it more!


Don't lurk too long. LX1 would be next. :devil:


----------



## run4jc (Nov 2, 2009)

pjandyho said:


> Don't lurk too long. LX1 would be next. :devil:


WHEN!!!???!!!

(I want one...)


----------



## pjandyho (Nov 2, 2009)

run4jc said:


> WHEN!!!???!!!
> 
> (I want one...)


Well, someone mentioned in the LX1 thread that Surefire told him LX1 would be sent to all the dealers by end November and after that Surefire would officially put it up by end December.


----------



## cnd_leprechaun (Nov 2, 2009)

pjandyho said:


> Don't lurk too long. LX1 would be next. :devil:



Yeah, that's what it looks like is going to happen. As long as I can resist just getting the L1... I really love the feel of the LX2, and it couldn't have a more perfect UI


----------



## pjandyho (Nov 2, 2009)

cnd_leprechaun said:


> Yeah, that's what it looks like is going to happen. As long as I can resist just getting the L1... I really love the feel of the LX2, and it couldn't have a more perfect UI


The L1 is a very nice light that serves it's purpose very well. My L1 has a slight green tint to the beam. I believe later batches have been corrected with whiter tint LEDs.

After I purchased the LX2 my friend happened to lost his L1 and offered to buy my L1. I sold it to him but sort of regretted the decision later. I am still toying with the idea of purchasing another L1 other than the LX1 that is coming soon but I am worried about the LED tint color of the L1. I hate greenish tints.


----------



## JavaTim (Nov 12, 2009)

So I joined the LX2 club today. My friendly local gunshop had all their Surefire gear discounted 25%. They had one LX2, which I happily snapped up for $146 (plus some tax). 

The light is awesome, but I have a Frankenstein model, with a green center section and gray ends. Is this pretty normal or is it something worth whining to SF about? 

-Tim


----------



## Size15's (Nov 12, 2009)

Welcome to CPF Tim :welcome:

SureFire's Hard Anodisation is a protective growth defined by it's physical performance characteristics determined by thickness rather than the homogeneous aesthetic of colour-matched components and therefore it is normal for there to be some differences in colour/shade of each component.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Nov 12, 2009)

I couldn't of put it _any_ better myself :thumbsup:


----------



## JavaTim (Nov 12, 2009)

Size15's said:


> Welcome to CPF Tim :welcome:
> 
> SureFire's Hard Anodisation is a protective growth defined by it's physical performance characteristics determined by thickness rather than the homogeneous aesthetic of colour-matched components and therefore it is normal for there to be some differences in colour/shade of each component.



Thanks guys. So it's a keeper. I took it out for a little nocturnal fence lighting in the back yard. I'm really impressed with the low beam. They nailed a perfect intensity for close casual work. And the high power beam rocks. This will definitely replace my Inova T3-MP in the EDC bag.

-Tim


----------



## yuk (Nov 13, 2009)

JavaTim said:


> The light is awesome, but I have a Frankenstein model, with a green center section and gray ends. Is this pretty normal or is it something worth whining to SF about?


My LX2 is like this and it's kinda ugly if you inspect the flashlight under strong light, but I don't really care. It's an awesome light! :twothumbs


----------



## pjandyho (Nov 13, 2009)

I figure mine has one of the most beautiful mismatched Surefire has ever done. Bezel and tail cap has this golden brown and the tube a dark grey. Beautiful is what I would say. And the serial number? A06699.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Nov 13, 2009)

My first one is slightly mismatched, but my second one and my current EDC is a perfectly matched almost silver tone :twothumbs

Beautiful!


----------



## yuk (Nov 13, 2009)

^ Yeah, but my LX2 has one of the most beautiful tints. It looks almost like neutral white!


----------



## pjandyho (Nov 13, 2009)

I can't resist the urge to show you guys the mismatched on my LX2 which I think is a real beauty. But to each his own as one man's food is another man's poison.












Regards
Andy


----------



## JavaTim (Nov 13, 2009)

pjandyho said:


> I can't resist the urge to show you guys the mismatched on my LX2 which I think is a real beauty. But to each his own as one man's food is another man's poison.



That is exactly my mismatch too. I guess it grows on you. 

-Tim


----------



## pjandyho (Nov 13, 2009)

Yup! It sure does. When I saw the LX2 in the shop here in Singapore, I was not as impressed but I took it anyway since I placed an order for it and I will honor my pre-order. And ever since the anodizing seems to grow on me the more I look at it each day. It is now my favorite anodizing color among all my Surefire lights, other than my M6 which I hardly use now.


----------



## yuk (Nov 13, 2009)

Yup, mine is like that too. I guess all LX2s with A0* serial numbers are like that.


----------



## tango44 (Nov 13, 2009)

Sorry but does someone know how to remove the pocket clip form the LX2?

I remember that I saw several post about it but I just can't find those.

I want to install a L4 clip because I hate the long clip.

Thank you.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Nov 13, 2009)

Remove the head, gentle push the clip upwards along the body towards where the head was.


----------



## tango44 (Nov 13, 2009)

DimeRazorback said:


> Remove the head, gentle push the clip upwards along the body towards where the head was.



Thanks a lot that was easy!


----------



## SUREFIRED (Nov 17, 2009)

I got mine Friday at the Wanenmacher's Tulsa Arms show for $170. Its perfect. 
-Perfectly shaped beam. 

-Warmer tint than my M60 (M60 has a slight tinge of pink/purple). 

-perfetly matched silver-gray ano without any missing spots (no brown to the ano). 

-clip rubs reaaally lightly on the tailcap, but electrical tape on the underside of the clip works for me and wont scratch. 

-throws more than the M60 (with less spill though but still more than enough).

-perfect UI IMO.

- the low mode of 15 lumens is better suited to walking around at night than 5 in the E1B or the E2DL, which means i will use the high mode less, thus saving battery life. :thumbsup:

P.S. i also scored an E2L single mode CREE with a SF e-series twisty on it for $45


----------



## SUREFIRED (Nov 19, 2009)

Anybody want pics of mine? Sorry I cant do beamshots


----------



## DimeRazorback (Nov 19, 2009)

Go for it!


----------



## Sgt. LED (Nov 19, 2009)

SUREFIRED said:


> P.S. i also scored an E2L single mode CREE with a SF e-series twisty on it for $45


 
Go back and buy me one! :thumbsup:


----------



## SUREFIRED (Nov 19, 2009)

DimeRazorback said:


> Go for it!


Will do tomorrow :thumbsup:



Sgt. LED said:


> Go back and buy me one! :thumbsup:



I bought it lightly used with a couple microscopic scratches. Forgive me, but I passed up a (used) four flats A2 for $50


----------



## bullfrog (Nov 19, 2009)

SUREFIRED said:


> Forgive me, but I passed up a four flats A2 for $50



It was black too, right?


----------



## SUREFIRED (Nov 19, 2009)

bullfrog said:


> It was black too, right?



Lol no, but if it was, i'd be fondling it right now


----------



## SUREFIRED (Nov 19, 2009)

:devil: Ok, Got some pics (or should I say SureFire Porn?) to share with you kind folks:

-LX2-






-E2L and LX2-





-LX2 Bezel-





-Bezel shot (LX2)-





-E2L's Bezel with older-style TIR-





-LX2 definitely has a different style TIR than my other lights-





-Electrical tape on the clip-tailcap contact point- 






This light amazes me. I failed at my beamshots as I only have a simple point-n-shoot camera.


----------



## binnco (Nov 21, 2009)

pjandyho said:


> I can't resist the urge to show you guys the mismatched on my LX2 which I think is a real beauty. But to each his own as one man's food is another man's poison.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol a few years back that would have driven me crazy 

I must have changed in recent years because I think that the mismatching color really emphasizes the quality materials used and looks really cool :twothumbs

Im ordering my LX2 and hoping it will have a cool color mismatch 

Edit:
Actually got one from a local dealer after posting.....and unfortunately it only has a minor color mismatch but the beam is great. Serial nr starting with X.






Great flashlight


----------



## Machine154 (Dec 14, 2009)

I started as a rookie with a Zebralight H501 a couple weeks ago and just ordered a SureFire LX2. I am looking forward to a top-notch light and expect it will not disappoint.


----------



## Conan (Dec 14, 2009)

How does mismatched color = quality materials?


----------



## asdalton (Dec 14, 2009)

Conan said:


> How does mismatched color = quality materials?



It doesn't necessarily, except that color mismatch is a common phenomenon with natural (uncolored) Type III anodization, which is the most durable finish used on aluminum flashlights.


----------



## Machine154 (Dec 14, 2009)

Conan said:


> How does mismatched color = quality materials?


 
I am going to take a stab at it and assume that he refers to the fact that if you put the same color coating on different materials that you get non-identical final colors. Am I right?


----------



## Conan (Dec 14, 2009)

asdalton said:


> It doesn't necessarily, except that color mismatch is a common phenomenon with natural (uncolored) Type III anodization, which is the most durable finish used on aluminum flashlights.



I see, thanks for the explanation.


----------



## PeaceOfMind (Dec 15, 2009)

Well, it took me a big chunk of the night, but I read through every post in Parts 1, 2 and 3 of this thread.

Looking to get an LX2 as my first (and possibly only?) light purchase of 2010. Pretty excited to get my first Surefire, and to blow through a year's worth of flashlight budget


----------



## bullfrog (Dec 15, 2009)

PeaceOfMind said:


> Well, it took me a big chunk of the night, but I read through every post in Parts 1, 2 and 3 of this thread.
> 
> Looking to get an LX2 as my first (and possibly only?) light purchase of 2010. Pretty excited to get my first Surefire, and to blow through a year's worth of flashlight budget


well, it will give you great peace of mind to know you will have a light you can trust your life with 

Its a great choice!


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 15, 2009)

bullfrog said:


> well, it will give you great peace of mind to know you will have a light you can trust your life with


 
Okay, I know I'm probably painting a target on my chest; but I can't agree with the above. I might be wrong, but I don't think Surefire is marketing the LX2 as a light that you can trust your life to. (For example: Marketed towards LEOs and the Military). 

It's a fine light in its own right. But the lack of checkering on the body could become an issue if one's hands were covered in sweat. The clip seems to hold up well for casual use, but I know of an LEO on another forum who has had the LX2's clip break on him. Surefire sent him a replacement. And that one promptly broke as well. He's trying to contact them about possibly getting one of the older clips instead. The LX2's clip just doesn't seem rugged enough for use by LEO's. (I can provide a link to the topic on the other forum if anyone is interested).


----------



## PeaceOfMind (Dec 15, 2009)

Well, fortunately my life has never quite depended on a flashlight, and I'm not a LEO or anything. I was thinking of replacing the clip though, not sure yet I'm going to have to try it.

Monocrom, do you have any other concerns I should know about? I'm not personally too worried about grip, but I am hoping to own and use the light for a long, long (long, long.....) time. Any concerns about overall longevity of the light itself (pocketclip not included)? I mean, it may not be right for a LEO or millitary, but I gather it can take a lot of abuse, and live up to the Surefire name, right?


----------



## bullfrog (Dec 15, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> Okay, I know I'm probably painting a target on my chest; but I can't agree with the above. I might be wrong, but I don't think Surefire is marketing the LX2 as a light that you can trust your life to. (For example: Marketed towards LEOs and the Military).
> 
> It's a fine light in its own right. But the lack of checkering on the body could become an issue if one's hands were covered in sweat. The clip seems to hold up well for casual use, but I know of an LEO on another forum who has had the LX2's clip break on him. Surefire sent him a replacement. And that one promptly broke as well. He's trying to contact them about possibly getting one of the older clips instead. The LX2's clip just doesn't seem rugged enough for use by LEO's. (I can provide a link to the topic on the other forum if anyone is interested).




Clips might break, but I think youd be hard pressed to make the LX2 itself stop functioning - mechanically its ultra-reliable.

I think the only other brand I'd trust my life to would be Ra and my Clicky - but even that has its issues with reliability ie the tailcap where the LX2s push/twist UI is more bombproof. And the Twisty had those U wire issues...

I guess a better statement would be: out of the competition, the LX2 is one I'd stake my life on.

I've been using my LX2 quite often since the summer and the lack of texture has not been an issue so far for me... I also almost always have the lanyard around my wrist just in case...

But I do agree, Surefire needs to get on the ball with the unreliable clip - unacceptable.


----------



## PeaceOfMind (Dec 15, 2009)

bullfrog said:


> I guess a better statement would be: out of the competition, the LX2 is one I'd stake my life on.


That sounds like a good way to put it.





bullfrog said:


> But I do agree, Surefire needs to get on the ball with the unreliable clip - unacceptable.


 
I'm ashamed that I read all three parts to this thread and don't know the answer to this, but could I substitute a clip from another L-series light?


----------



## bullfrog (Dec 15, 2009)

PeaceOfMind said:


> That sounds like a good way to put it.
> 
> 
> I'm ashamed that I read all three parts to this thread and don't know the answer to this, but could I substitute a clip from another L-series light?



No worries bud - you can play lego with the clips as well.

Long clip from an E2L or C2, short clip from E2DL or E1L... they are interchangeable with the L clips. Just depends on preference 

Here is also something to consider - if you buy and then dont like the LX2 or think you might prefer the UI of the E2DL (I think the LX2s biggest competition), its easy enough to get your $ back over on the exchange - Surefire really hold value well. But a far as years of reliability, I think it would be hard to find an equal.


----------



## PeaceOfMind (Dec 15, 2009)

bullfrog said:


> No worries bud - you can play lego with the clips as well.
> 
> Long clip from an E2L or C2, short clip from E2DL or E1L... they are interchangeable with the L clips. Just depends on preference
> 
> Here is also something to consider - if you buy and then dont like the LX2 or think you might prefer the UI of the E2DL (I think the LX2s biggest competition), its easy enough to get your $ back over on the exchange - Surefire really hold value well. But a far as years of reliability, I think it would be hard to find an equal.


 

Good to know about the options... I think I'd probably much prefer the long clip like on the E2L. I hope I don't ever have to sell my future-LX2, but glad it's an option.


----------



## bullfrog (Dec 15, 2009)

PeaceOfMind said:


> Good to know about the options... I think I'd probably much prefer the long clip like on the E2L. I hope I don't ever have to sell my future-LX2, but glad it's an option.



If you do order - make sure you save on shipping and also add an F04 diffuser - best $14 you will spend. 

The F04 gives you the option of awesome flood - its really like getting two lights in one and gives you much more flexibility


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 15, 2009)

PeaceOfMind said:


> Monocrom, do you have any other concerns I should know about? I'm not personally too worried about grip, but I am hoping to own and use the light for a long, long (long, long.....) time. Any concerns about overall longevity of the light itself (pocketclip not included)? I mean, it may not be right for a LEO or millitary, but I gather it can take a lot of abuse, and live up to the Surefire name, right?


 
Lack of checkering and the clip are the only concerns with the LX2. As bullfrog pointed out, the tailcap is extremely reliable. Push in a bit for a bit of light, push down hard for full output. Be sure to keep your thumb down if you need max output. Twist down a bit for constant-on in low mode, twist further for high-mode. The tailcap does give some resistence to your thumb when pushing down all the way on it. (Don't be surprised if after awhile you notice muscles on your thumb. )

No concerns at all about longevity with the LX2. It's rock-solid. Tailcap does take a bit of getting used to. But it's a short learning curve.


----------



## DM51 (Dec 15, 2009)

bullfrog said:


> ... add an *F04 diffuser - best $14 you will spend*.
> 
> The F04 gives you the option of awesome flood - its really like getting two lights in one and gives you much more flexibility


I totally agree! The F04 is the BEST accessory you can get. It fits not only Surefires, but all 1-inch bezel lights such as Novatac, HDS/Ra etc.


----------



## dwever (Dec 15, 2009)

*Monocrom, you're right, the LX2 is not a great LEO light . . .*

Monocrom, you're right, the LX2 is not a great LEO light, but not due to reliability, it is an issue of functionality.

I have both the E2DL and the LX2, and the LX2 is completely reliable, and I carry it every day except on duty.

For LE work, I definitely ended up liking the E2DL. The LX2 takes excessive pressure to keep it on high - if your thumb lets up even ever so slightly the LX2 drops down to 25 lumens until you're squeezing the crap out of it again to get it back up to 200 - hardly practical during a traffic stop. You shouldn't be paying that much attention to your light in a safety situation, tactical or otherwise. 

By comparison, the E2DL takes very little pressure for temporary on, and with one click for high beam you're on, making it a clear choice for standard LE work. Some will point out that besides the momentary button in the rear, the LX2 also stays on by twisting the back - but this is very impractical at least in my application because the turn of the twist is WAY too long, almost 340 degrees of twisting to get from low to high beam making it a dangerous two-handed process or tricky and lengthy one-handed process in which the clip still gets in the way in either one. Not a problem for for non-tactical applications, but a real liability otherwise. The beam of either is outstanding for lighting up a car interior on a traffic stop or checking out a darkened area. The beam on my main duty light (a 185 lumen Streamlight Polystinger) is tighter by comparison and only sees use over the Surefire because it is rechargeable (it is in for warranty work right now - second Stinger from Streamlight I've had issues with). Of course before I used a 200 lumen Surefire with the broader beam I thought the Polystinger was amazing.

For general carry and for hiking for sure the LX2 is the clear choice. Nicer fit and finish, and the low beam is very adequate in the dark at night if you're walking around, the low beam on the E2DL is perhaps just a bit too dim for that. I use my LX2 for general carry. If you're going to general carry the E2DL you almost certainly want a light holster or you're going to feel the edges in your pocket (don't get the Surefire holster, it is inadequate). I recommend one made for the E2Dl by Safariland which should also work on the Lx2.

As an aside, my son is Army, and has an E2DL Defender with a laniard and a couple of red lenses.

Both great lights, general use the LX2 is the choice. LEO or military I think you want an E2DL.


----------



## Till (Dec 15, 2009)

Yesterday I bought an LX2 and tomorrow I'm taking it back to the dealer for a refund and using that refund to buy an E2DL.

My LX2 had the smudges and even a couple partial fingerprints on the reflector INSIDE A SEALED bezel. My tailcap was unusually sensitive even on near lock-out mode and just touching it would activate the light and even send it into short strobes for a couple seconds.

I did call Surefire, and the rep told me it was entirely up to me whether I wanted to return it to them, or to the dealer for an exchange/refund. 

For a $195 flashlight (although I paid $170), it's unacceptable. I'm definitiely going to inspect the E2DL before I buy it, too.


----------



## SUREFIRED (Dec 15, 2009)

What is "inadequate" about SF's holsters dwever?


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks dwever.

I think you pointed out the main reason why Surefire doesn't market their L-series as suitable for Law Enforcement. I've definitely experienced thumb fatigue with the two-stage momentary tailcap. It's especially an issue on my L1 Cree. But I love that little light.


----------



## David87 (Dec 15, 2009)

Hello all together!
I'm new here and absolutely stunned about the knowledge some of you have about flashlights ;-)

I ordered a SF lx2 and the light arrived 4 days ago.
I really like it but i encounter two problems:

When i put the light to my jeans the first time the clip instantly broke.
It was absolutely inelastic. Additionally to this there seem to be three scratches where the clip is mounted on the body.
I managed to "repair" my clip with two screws by making it a bit shorter. Nice side-effect is that the clip does not scratch over the tailcap anymore... ^^

The second problem is much bigger:
I cannot activate the high-mode by rotating the tailcap.
The inside of the tailcap seems to be very loose and "wobbly" and the two-stage button feels "strange" and makes some sort of scratching sound when pressing.
By using the button I can activate low and high.
Rotating the tailcap only activates low-mode.

I have contacted SF about this but have not received an answer yet.
Does anybody of you have an idea?

Thanks,
David


----------



## bullfrog (Dec 15, 2009)

One of the only things that I didnt like about the E2DL for regular carry was the high mode first (though obviously VERY desirable for LEO carry). When I owned an E2DL I found myself carrying my E2L considerably more for this reason. In fact, this is why my E2L is still in my stable and the E2DL is not... 

The crenelations were also a pain in the *** and I found that I would always keep it "sheathed" in an F04...

With that said, I still always keep my eyes peeled for a good deal on a newer E2DL in the marketplace...

Now the LX2 gets the most carry next to my Ra Clicky 170 T - the 15 lumen low is just the perfect level for 75% of my needs.


----------



## Size15's (Dec 15, 2009)

Welcome to CPF David87 :welcome:
It doesn't sound like you called SureFire? I urge you to contact them by phone rather than by email. I'm sure they'll sort things out and you'll be able to enjoy your LX2 as the rest of us do.

Al


----------



## PeaceOfMind (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: Monocrom, you're right, the LX2 is not a great LEO light . . .*



dwever said:


> For LE work, I definitely ended up liking the E2DL. The LX2 takes excessive pressure to keep it on high - if your thumb lets up even ever so slightly the LX2 drops down to 25 lumens until you're squeezing the crap out of it again to get it back up to 200 - hardly practical during a traffic stop. You shouldn't be paying that much attention to your light in a safety situation, tactical or otherwise.
> 
> By comparison, the E2DL takes very little pressure for temporary on, and with one click for high beam you're on, making it a clear choice for standard LE work. Some will point out that besides the momentary button in the rear, the LX2 also stays on by twisting the back - but this is very impractical at least in my application because the turn of the twist is WAY too long, almost 340 degrees of twisting to get from low to high beam making it a dangerous two-handed process or tricky and lengthy one-handed process in which the clip still gets in the way in either one. Not a problem for for non-tactical applications, but a real liability otherwise.


 
Interesting to read how others use their lights. Many of the reasons that you list making the LX2 unsuitable for a LEO are exact reasons why I want one! Having low available easily but having to press quite a bit more for high sounds very appealing for me... easy to hold it on Low by applying a steady pressure, but allowing a quick transition to High by mashing the button down a bit more. And being able to use momentary without worrying about clicking it on accidently, but still being able to twist it for constant on if I want... sounds great for the outdoor/non-tactical applications mine will likely see.

I can't wait for the new year, when I plan to get one.


----------



## Till (Dec 15, 2009)

I mean, I wasn't even aware that the parts on my LX2 which had smudges and partial fingerprints came into contact with human hands during the assembly process. 

But apparently they do.


----------



## dwever (Dec 15, 2009)

Surefired, in my opinion, and as documented at least one other place on this forum, the velcro at the belt attachment gets weak over time, on occasion when I've sat down in my car, i can hear the velcro pulling and you have too be too careful not to activate the light, particularly with the LX2. But mostly, by comparison to the Safariland made specifically for the Defender, the Safariland in my opinion is a superior holster, but of course at $30 it is twice as much.


----------



## SUREFIRED (Dec 16, 2009)

dwever said:


> Surefired, in my opinion, and as documented at least one other place on this forum, the velcro at the belt attachment gets weak over time, on occasion when I've sat down in my car, i can hear the velcro pulling and you have too be too careful not to activate the light, particularly with the LX2. But mostly, by comparison to the Safariland made specifically for the Defender, the Safariland in my opinion is a superior holster, but of course at $30 it is twice as much.


 

Ahh ok I see what you mean, but I have full confidence in my fixed loop holsters, which do not attach with velcro.


----------



## David87 (Dec 16, 2009)

> It doesn't sound like you called SureFire? I urge you to contact them by phone rather than by email. I'm sure they'll sort things out and you'll be able to enjoy your LX2 as the rest of us do.


Nope, I haven't contacted them by phone. I'm from Germany and a phone call is not that easy because of some reasons.
I have contacted the retailer and he said that i should send the whole light back. So most probably that is what I'll do.

Such a nice light and such a short time in my hands :-(


David


----------



## DimeRazorback (Dec 16, 2009)

So even when you tighten the tailcap as far as it goes you don't get high?

Have you tried to clean the threads?


----------



## Machine154 (Dec 18, 2009)

Got my SF LX2 today. Nice beam. I like the feel of the it; looks good also. A bit more twisting than I expected for the continuous operation modes. 

One point I am not sure about from the instructions: "Cord fastener is meant to break away when extreme force is applied". Can someone show a pic of this feature (I am not seeing it)?


----------



## Sgt. LED (Dec 18, 2009)

The plastic ring that is around the tailcap that has the lanyard hole in it.
Yeah that. 

If you hook the lanyard on it and yank it really good it'll pop in half and then you have to ask Surefire for another. 

I guess the split ring could also straighten out and let go but that's quite a few pounds of force.


----------



## Fooboy (Dec 18, 2009)

My LX2 is on the way 

I'm late to the party but at least I'm here!


----------



## pjandyho (Dec 18, 2009)

Fooboy said:


> My LX2 is on the way
> 
> I'm late to the party but at least I'm here!



Good for you. I am sure you won't regret your decision. Even though I had lights like Quark which has a clicky for quick switching on/off and also produces a better flood than the LX2, I find myself still in love with the LX2 just because I know and have faith that the LX2 would never fail me and also it has a slightly better throw than the Quark.

As for the Quark 123^2, I love the smaller and lighter size but knowing it lacks the toughness of the LX2. Quarks are IMHO only made more as a utility light for urban areas whereas LX2 is made as a utility light for use in wild and hazardous environments.


----------



## satisfied (Dec 27, 2009)

Just ordered an LX2 & FO4 last night. I hope to see it before the new year This will be my 1st quality light thank you all for your posts I think I picked the right light for my needs. My wife is going to kill me when she sees how much I spent on a "flashlight" but at least I might have a shot at seeing her coming now. I will post feedback after I have had time to play with it.


----------



## dive4air (Dec 27, 2009)

I am very interested in the LX2 becasue I think SF improved the version a lot and boosted output to levels people are now starting to desire as minimum acceptable in the size and price range. Combined with brand quality and design (yes, I love SF lights), this is a good price/value light for the collector, heay user or afficionado.

I have been watching and I am pretty sure this will be my first flashlight purchase of 2010 because I just completed my last addition of 2009. Looks like 2010 will be off to a good start...don't know how many more I can add next year.


----------



## funkymonkey1111 (Dec 29, 2009)

LX2 clip broken:

have had mine less than a month, and posted in another LX2 thread i was a bit underwhelmed by the light. That aside, it was still getting use.

tonight it was sitting lense-down on the kitchen counter and my girlfriend knocked it over with a roll of paper towels (by accident) and the clip snapped off like it had been cut with a laser cutter--right at the point where the clip leaves the mount on the body. frankly, i didn't care for the clip, but this thing didn't break under any extreme condition--it broke falling over like a tree.


----------



## pjandyho (Dec 29, 2009)

Just in case you guys start thinking that Surefire made a blunder in their design I have only this to say. Surefire designed for the clip to break under force or pressure for safety reasons. Maybe they should have used a less brittle material so that it doesn't break as easily as it is doing now from what I have read from some.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Dec 29, 2009)

I broke my clip off too but it was on a doorway. 

I took it and turned it into this! http://www.tadgear.com/shop.php?id=614

Why waste it just because it broke? I like my keychain clip and got a new flashlight clip the same week from Surefire.


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 30, 2009)

pjandyho said:


> Just in case you guys start thinking that Surefire made a blunder in their design I have only this to say. Surefire designed for the clip to break under force or pressure for safety reasons. Maybe they should have used a less brittle material so that it doesn't break as easily as it is doing now from what I have read from some.


 
If that's true, then the blunder isn't in the design ... It's in the head of whoever it was who thought that that would be a good idea. :thumbsdow


----------



## Size15's (Dec 30, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> If that's true, then the blunder isn't in the design ... It's in the head of whoever it was who thought that that would be a good idea. :thumbsdow


Break-away systems prevent injury and even save lives. Getting caught-up or snagged on something is a reasonable situation to guard against, especially in the environments and situations that many SureFire users find themselves.

I've broken my fair share of SureFire pocketclips, including the two-way design. In fact I broke the early proto-type years and years ago on an M2. And an one on an A2L a few weeks ago.

I understand that the breakaway feature could be more resistant - I believe there is room for improvement. But I defend the principle of the breakaway being there.

My preference is for the wire-clip (bezel-down) design SureFire uses on the likes of their U2, K2, V2 and EW-04. I've had them deform (twist, bend away etc) quite dramatically but never snap. The downside is that you can loose the light in the snag more easily compared to the other design. The benefits are that it is far more tolerant of abuse and that you can re-shape the wire back rather than have to obtain a replacement clip.

Al


----------



## pjandyho (Dec 30, 2009)

+1. I guess Al said it all.


----------



## THE_dAY (Dec 30, 2009)

Does anyone know how well the LX2 head heatsinks the LED?

I left mine on high for 10-15 minutes unattended and found the head to be warm, not hot or uncomfortable.

I assumed it would be hotter for the amount of light its puts out.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 31, 2009)

Size15's said:


> Break-away systems prevent injury and even save lives. Getting caught-up or snagged on something is a reasonable situation to guard against, especially in the environments and situations that many SureFire users find themselves.
> 
> I've broken my fair share of SureFire pocketclips, including the two-way design. In fact I broke the early proto-type years and years ago on an M2. And an one on an A2L a few weeks ago.
> 
> ...


 
I can understand the concept behind a breakaway lanyard, but a breakaway clip??

I've had clips snag on me before. If a minor snag, the clip springs back. With a major snag, I just keep going. The clip might spring back, or (at worst) it'll bend and deform a bit. I can then fix it myself when time allows. But when you specifically design a clip to breakaway, you're also designing a clip that will break far more easily under normal use.


----------



## Leon dai (Dec 31, 2009)

drool over SF


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 31, 2009)

:welcome:

Your wallet will soon become MUCH lighter.


----------



## Size15's (Dec 31, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> I can understand the concept behind a breakaway lanyard, but a breakaway clip??


SureFire's standard PocketClip (short, and long versions) are also designed to breakaway. It's nothing new.

I agree the two-way clip seems less robust and there does seem some room for improving the design to reinforce it a bit.


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 31, 2009)

Size15's said:


> SureFire's standard PocketClip (short, and long versions) are also designed to breakaway. It's nothing new.


 
This is very surprising to hear. Those are some of the strongest clips I've found on any flashlight. Especially the short version. It's the main reason my primary EDC is one of several different clip-carried SF models. I've found those clips to be quite strong.


----------



## Size15's (Dec 31, 2009)

Exactly - I feel the two-way clips would benefit from the same level of strength of the standard clips when it comes to the breakaway.


----------



## PeaceOfMind (Jan 2, 2010)

What holster does everyone recommend for the LX2?

I think the SureFire recommended one is the V91, however I also read here (https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/255240) that the V21 may fit "better".

Plus I've seen holsters from third parties mentioned a couple times.

Can anyone tell me the difference between the V21 and the V91 in terms of fit and other features? Any links to good quality third party holsters?

Thanks!


----------



## dwever (Jan 6, 2010)

The LX2 manual says you can lock out the light coming on, but I can't figure out how? (I am using a Galco Cop magazine / Flashlight - Paddle, and the LX2 always turns on at insertion and wants to stay on)

Can you tell me how?

Thanks!


----------



## PeaceOfMind (Jan 6, 2010)

I don't have my LX2 in hand yet, so someone may correct me, but I think to lock it out you just need to loosen the tailcap an appropriate amount.


----------



## dwever (Jan 6, 2010)

I tried that, but it took 720 degrees of twisting to get there, you have to keep checking to see if it's far enough, and it appears to compromise the seal against water.


----------



## PeaceOfMind (Jan 6, 2010)

Does the o-ring get exposed when you turn it that much? If the o-ring is still between the body and the tailcap, the water-proofness should be fine, but that seems like a lot of twisting to get to lockout.

Hopefully someone else can comment on this. I'm expecting my LX2 in the mail tomorrow, so I would also like to know.


----------



## dwever (Jan 6, 2010)

Great light, you're going to love it.


----------



## tsl (Jan 6, 2010)

PeaceOfMind said:


> I don't have my LX2 in hand yet, so someone may correct me, but I think to lock it out you just need to loosen the tailcap an appropriate amount.


 
On all the SF Twistys I have owned (L1, L2, E2E, C2, C3), tailcap lockout is exactly as PeaceofMind has indicated. You simply need to loosen the tailcap an appropriate amount. I believe it may be to the point where the two indents line up.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jan 6, 2010)

There is no real definite position as it all depends on conductivity. 

Ie. someone with a stronger thumb may need to twist it a little further than someone with a less strong thumb.


----------



## pjandyho (Jan 6, 2010)

I just need to turn two full turns from the "standby" mode and it is locked out. O-ring is not exposed when I do that so water proofing is still intact. Just check your unit, if the rubber O-ring is not exposed then it should not be a problem at all.


----------



## PeaceOfMind (Jan 7, 2010)

PeaceOfMind said:


> I'm expecting my LX2 in the mail tomorrow, so I would also like to know.


 
Well, guess it's not coming today. According to Canada Post, it was "out for delivery" at 8am this morning... and it's still supposedly "out for delivery" now according to tracking (7pm). It's already a couple days late so I'm starting to get kind of anxious. Hopefully tomorrow. They must still be clearing out the holiday rush. I will have my LX2 yet!


----------



## jzmtl (Jan 7, 2010)

Picked mine up from post office today, got stung by customs. 

Clip is nice, but gets in the way too much. Size is nice too, not overly long like previous gens, anybody have a broken clip for me so I can fill the space without actually have a clip? 

Is there suppose to be a plastic shim between clip and body thou? I recall L1 having one to hold o-ring in place, but LX2 doesn't and o-ring get squeezed out a little.


----------



## Size15's (Jan 7, 2010)

jzmtl said:


> Is there suppose to be a plastic shim between clip and body thou? I recall L1 having one to hold o-ring in place, but LX2 doesn't and o-ring get squeezed out a little.


The LX2, A2L and E1B do not have or indeed need the black plastic widget used with the 'standard' PocketClips.


----------



## jzmtl (Jan 7, 2010)

Interesting, so I guess their test result showed the buldged o-ring doesn't affect water resistance then.


----------



## Size15's (Jan 8, 2010)

jzmtl said:


> Interesting, so I guess their test result showed the buldged o-ring doesn't affect water resistance then.


Are you assuming the o-ring is 'buldged'? Because I'm not able to see it doing so in any of the models that use this new design. Pocket lint and lube on the o-rings suggests that there is no bulging and that a good seal is being maintained.
The fact that SureFire rates the LX2 'waterproof to 1 metre' supports that this new design does not require a black plastic widget under the clip to retain the o-ring.


----------



## PeaceOfMind (Jan 11, 2010)

Got my new LX2. Here's some photos:





























I find it to be very pocketable. I didn't think I was going to like the clip, but I am finding it to be very versitile.









For those thinking of buying, here's a size reference:








I especially like the head design. I feel like the back of the head is a lot more robust and more likely to protect the circuitry than the typical circuit-board-exposed design used on many other lights.






(Fenix LD10 on left, LX2 on right)


And, these didn't come out very well (due to lack of tripod), but here's some blurry outdoor beamshots.


----------



## pjandyho (Jan 11, 2010)

PeaceOfMind,

Thanks for sharing. The beam shot may be blurry but it does give everyone a good sense of how the light performs in the outdoors. I would say it is a very good beam shot. I personally don't like beam shots on white wall as it doesn't really tell me much. I prefer beam shots in actual use. Just like my LX2, see how the LX2 throws a superb beam that covers quite an area with it's hot spot and yet still retains enough side spill to light up the surrounding area? You will never see that on a white wall beam shot.

In regards to the clip, I share the same sentiments as you. It is versatile. And although like many here who find the clip to get in the way of the tail cap's operation, I still like it for the fact that it allows the LX2 to sit deep in my pocket as I usually carry it bezel down. I feel more secure as I don't have to worry about the LX2 dropping out from my pocket. I would rather "suffer" from lack of operational ease than suffer a lost light when I needed it.

Having said these, even though I have bought a few other very nice lights ever since I bought LX2, I still like the LX2 very much. It feels tough, is tough, nice useful beam profile for outdoor usage, nicely positioned output levels for outdoors, very nice throw and easily modified beam profile for flood with the beam shaper. It is IMHO the best light ever made for pocket carry.


----------



## PeaceOfMind (Jan 15, 2010)

Picture Request: Does anyone have an LX2 that has been "beat-up" somewhat? I've seen so many pictures of LX2's looking pristine and like-new, not a scratch on them. I'd love to see some photos and hear from someone who has used and abused theirs a little bit! What does it look like now? How is it holding up?


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jan 15, 2010)

PeaceOfMind said:


> Picture Request: Does anyone have an LX2 that has been "beat-up" somewhat? I've seen so many pictures of LX2's looking pristine and like-new, not a scratch on them. I'd love to see some photos and hear from someone who has used and abused theirs a little bit! What does it look like now? How is it holding up?


SureFire's HA is legendary, so I doubt you will be able to find one looking that bad, especially given the fact it is a relatively new light. I haven't succeeded in trying to beat up my C2-HA and it's an old model...


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jan 15, 2010)

Mine has some chunks of aluminium missing from the bezel... I pulled it out of my pocket one rainy night a little to quick and hard, didn't have full grip on it. It went sailing up into the air for about 10 metres then crashed down onto my driveway... *HARD!*

My driveway has a *really* rough textured cement so that it isn't slippery when wet.
If you stub your toe on it you are in for a *lot* of pain, as it shreds you.

Anyway, my LX2 landed directly on the side of the bezel lip, and the conrete took some of the aluminium with it 

I'll take some pics of my LX2's love marks when I get a chance :thumbsup:

I love it even more now! It not only survied such a hard hit, but the rain was really coming down hard, so I trust it completely in the rain.

(this is the exact same thing that killed my A2... I should be more careful when pulling them out of my pocket :laughing


----------



## pjandyho (Jan 15, 2010)

DimeRazorback said:


> Mine has some chunks of aluminium missing from the bezel... I pulled it out of my pocket one rainy night a little to quick and hard, didn't have full grip on it. It went sailing up into the air for about 10 metres then crashed down onto my driveway... *HARD!*
> 
> My driveway has a *really* rough textured cement so that it isn't slippery when wet.
> If you stub your toe on it you are in for a *lot* of pain, as it shreds you.
> ...


It always start off this way, all you need is the very first nick or scratch and we would not bother to baby the equipment. Me too. When I dropped my M2 and M6 and had a nick on the bezel, I stopped babying them and really started treating them like tools. In fact that is where the fun comes in. You really get to use them fully without care in regards to the looks and finishing. And this is when you start realizing how tough your Surefire can be. :twothumbs


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Jan 16, 2010)

pjandyho said:


> It always start off this way, all you need is the very first nick or scratch and we would not bother to baby the equipment. Me too. When I dropped my M2 and M6 and had a nick on the bezel, I stopped babying them and really started treating them like tools. In fact that is where the fun comes in. You really get to use them fully without care in regards to the looks and finishing. And this is when you start realizing how tough your Surefire can be. :twothumbs




You are surely right on that one. 

When I first got my E1b I carried it solo on the pocket. 

After a few drops it goes in the pocket with keys, change, what ever. 

Still my baby though


----------



## Erich1B (Jan 16, 2010)

I don't post much, but visit the site frequently as there is a lot of good information. I've been in the market for a quality EDC light. After reading this thread, I purchased a Surefire LX2 this evening. Now the wait 

Thanks to everyone for posting all the great info about this light. Also, much thanks to CPF MarketPlace information as I'm very satisfied with the price I paid for the light :thanks:


----------



## PeaceOfMind (Jan 16, 2010)

Erich1B, Congratulations on your purchase. I'm sure you will enjoy it, and based on my experience carrying one this week, it is a great investment in a quality tool. Let us know what you think of it when it arrives.


----------



## Erich1B (Jan 21, 2010)

OK, my Surefire LX2 Lumamax arrived in the mail today. This is my first high quality light, and won't be the last. I'm really impressed with the build quality of this light. I took it outside tonight, and am more than satisfied with the level of illumination provided. The size is perfect for carrying in my pocket.

I've got the fever for a little larger LED light and plan to purchase an EagleTac M2XC4 that my wife and I can take with us when we go to Yosemite this summer.

As a complete newb to quality flashlights, I'm grateful for a forum like this as it has been very informative for me to read the good reviews that others have posted regarding the different lights available. Helps me to make a more informed decision when it comes to making a purchase.

Erich


----------



## PeaceOfMind (Jan 21, 2010)

Erich1B, congrats on a smart purchase, I'm sure you will enjoy it

Edit: hmm... looks like I already said that to you a few posts ago :laughing:


----------



## Jethro (Jan 23, 2010)

Still lovin' my LX2, at least 4 months later of daily use!


----------



## youreacrab (Jan 29, 2010)

has anyone else had tailcap issues?

specifically losing the ability to lock into high (twist)?

seems the tailcap doesn't handle drops well in my experience

i'm on my second tailcap now and will be getting my third in the mail soon...


----------



## pjandyho (Jan 29, 2010)

You mean two of your tail caps had failed after a drop? I have not dropped my LX2 yet so can't really comment but just curious to know how two of your tail caps loose their high mode. Normal usage on one and you dropped the other? Or do you actually mean you dropped both and they just fail to function like normal? Could it coincidentally be a weak battery issue?


----------



## youreacrab (Jan 29, 2010)

pjandyho said:


> You mean two of your tail caps had failed after a drop? I have not dropped my LX2 yet so can't really comment but just curious to know how two of your tail caps loose their high mode. Normal usage on one and you dropped the other? Or do you actually mean you dropped both and they just fail to function like normal? Could it coincidentally be a weak battery issue?



two tailcaps stopped working. i remember one being dropped on its tail, and its possible the other was too. we're talking normal 2-3 foot drops not torture testing. not a battery issue, will still go into momentary high. just can't twist into high.


----------



## pjandyho (Jan 29, 2010)

youreacrab said:


> two tailcaps stopped working. i remember one being dropped on its tail, and its possible the other was too. we're talking normal 2-3 foot drops not torture testing. not a battery issue, will still go into momentary high. just can't twist into high.


Then that is weird. Considering that it is Surefire, it is quite a concern. SF is supposed to be very tough and built like a tank right? But then anything that is man made will break. Let's see if other users who has dropped their LX2 has anything to say.


----------



## MikeF (Jan 31, 2010)

My LX-2 has a fumble handed owner that has dropped his favorite EDC too many times to count. It will also not go to High by twisting but always works with a push on the tailcap.


----------



## youreacrab (Jan 31, 2010)

MikeF said:


> My LX-2 has a fumble handed owner that has dropped his favorite EDC too many times to count. It will also not go to High by twisting but always works with a push on the tailcap.



not surprising there is commonality here...the switch just isn't very robust from a mechanical perspective.


----------



## pjandyho (Jan 31, 2010)

Just wondering if the switch has the same mechanical design as that of the L1. I have dropped the L1 a few times and had no problems. If the switch on LX2 is so weak, this really calls for concern. It is a Surefire after all and I paid for it's reliability.


----------



## PeaceOfMind (Jan 31, 2010)

I had thought it was the same switch as at least the A2L. And the innards are probably the same as the L1 and L2, I would have thought.

Having two people reporting failures doesn't quite indicate any kind of chronic problem yet. This is a very small sample given that there are presumably thousands of LX2s out there. Not doubting the people who have said they have failures, just saying that it's hard to say if it's a chronic problem (or just a few isolated occurances) based on a couple of anecdotal reports.


----------



## pjandyho (Jan 31, 2010)

You have a point there. Guess I would only know when I do drop my LX2. Just keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## pulstar (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey, can someone explain me how LX2's switch actually works? I mean, how electronic inside the bezel senses that something changed when you press harder on tailcap to change output from low to high? Is there a change in tailcap resistance or what?
Btw, when i got my LX2, tailcap wobbled pretty hard. I emailed Surefire about that issue, i got a response from them, but then they somehow forgot about me. I tried again, emailed them on international... and got my return number immediately. After 10 days, new tailcap was in my mailbox, free of any charges. Give SF a call, i'm SURE they'll help you.


----------



## Size15's (Feb 1, 2010)

A lot has been written and described on the comprehensive A2 topic threads about how the two-stage push button pressure switch [LockOut] TailCap functions.

The way I describe it is the TailCap has two 'on' states - one of which has added known resistance. This resistance route is bypassed for one of these 'on' states.

The electronics on the body/bezel senses the resistance and switches to the appropriate channel which results in the two output levels/types.

You'll notice the body has a press-fitted contact ring. All other contacts are specially designed using carefully selected materials/alloys/finishes to ensure unwanted resistance (noise to the sensor) is kept to a minimum.


----------



## Tempest UK (Feb 1, 2010)

It amazes me that we're on the 10th page of _part 3_ of the LX2 discussion thread. Shirley this is one of the most discussed SureFire models on CPF ever?

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## ellum68 (Feb 1, 2010)

*The insides of an LX2 switch*

For fun I decided to run the patent numbers on the body of my LX2. The last number brought up a very detailed description of the tailcap. Check it out.. http://www.freepatentsonline.com/6841941.pdf . Still doesn't tell me if it'll handle RCR123s, but still fun.


----------



## asdalton (Feb 2, 2010)

Tempest UK said:


> Shirley this is one of the most discussed SureFire models on CPF ever?



Don't call me Shirley.


----------



## bullfrog (Feb 2, 2010)

asdalton said:


> Don't call me Shirley.



HA! Honestly just laughed pretty damn loudly and scared my wife 

Nice one!


----------



## Steve12487 (Feb 3, 2010)

Hey guys. Long time listener, first time caller. My LX2 came yesterday and I too am unable to get into high mode by twisting the end cap. I tried some fresh batteries but no luck. I'll be calling them tomorrow.


----------



## youreacrab (Feb 3, 2010)

Steve12487 said:


> Hey guys. Long time listener, first time caller. My LX2 came yesterday and I too am unable to get into high mode by twisting the end cap. I tried some fresh batteries but no luck. I'll be calling them tomorrow.



Let us know how the conversation goes. Given that I've had this problem 2x, I asked SF if it was a common problem. Nice as the CS guy was, he was pretty clueless about the commonality and suggested that there was something wrong with my light itself (i.e., not just the switch). I don't think that's the case...and I don't want to have to ship back my whole light next time this bug rears its head.


----------



## THE_dAY (Feb 3, 2010)

Steve12487,

:welcome:
Did you by any chance drop the light or it arrive that way?


----------



## Steve12487 (Feb 3, 2010)

The twist to high mode didn't work right out of the box. The guy from Surefire said he thought 'it was strange' that this would happen. I forgot his name but they're sending me a new tailcap. I'm a little bummed at the thought that there might be a defect with the LX2.


----------



## youreacrab (Feb 4, 2010)

Steve12487 said:


> The twist to high mode didn't work right out of the box. The guy from Surefire said he thought 'it was strange' that this would happen. I forgot his name but they're sending me a new tailcap. I'm a little bummed at the thought that there might be a defect with the LX2.



likewise, but its good to know that even a broken switch works most of the time--its rare that i need full-bright locked on anyway.


----------



## Starshiptrupr (Feb 5, 2010)

Add one to the clip casualties...  I really like the light though and of course Surefire has another on the way.

I was getting in my car and heard a "tink" as I sat down. AFAIK it wasn't hung on anything, felt no resistance, and I didn't even realize what had happened until I got home a bit later.

I'm anxious to see if the clip can be made a bit more rugged and yet not compromise the break-away design completely.

Curious about these tailcap issues. My first L1 got a lot of daily use and the tailcap finally gave up after a few years. (also promply replaced by Surefire) I can't remember for sure but it seems like it was the low that was removed.


----------



## Tigerotor77W (Feb 8, 2010)

On a completely different topic, is there any real reason to have *both* an A2 and an LX2?

I bought an A2 in 2005 and have loved it; I don't use it on a day-to-day basis but it's been a great asset for the times that I have used it. I'm impressed with its build and durability, and it's been a good light over the past four-ish years. I admit that my knowledge of lights and my need for them doesn't truly require a light of the same caliber as the Surefire, but the A2 was a gift, and independent of that, I'm also a nerd and like having tools that work exceptionally well. While I don't *need* another light (in that I haven't found my A2 to be lacking), I am really intrigued by the output of the LX2 -- it seems to be the LED version of the A2 (two modes, long flood), and would seem to be a good replacement for the A2. (I know there's an A2L, but the consensus seems to be like it's a little more floody but has no more throw than the A2.) 

So would it make sense to have both an LX2 and an A2? If not, what light complements the A2 well?


----------



## RobertM (Feb 8, 2010)

Tigerotor77W said:


> On a completely different topic, is there any real reason to have *both* an A2 and an LX2?
> 
> I bought an A2 in 2005 and have loved it; I don't use it on a day-to-day basis but it's been a great asset for the times that I have used it. I'm impressed with its build and durability, and it's been a good light over the past four-ish years. I admit that my knowledge of lights and my need for them doesn't truly require a light of the same caliber as the Surefire, but the A2 was a gift, and independent of that, I'm also a nerd and like having tools that work exceptionally well. While I don't *need* another light (in that I haven't found my A2 to be lacking), I am really intrigued by the output of the LX2 -- it seems to be the LED version of the A2 (two modes, long flood), and would seem to be a good replacement for the A2. (I know there's an A2L, but the consensus seems to be like it's a little more floody but has no more throw than the A2.)
> 
> So would it make sense to have both an LX2 and an A2? If not, what light complements the A2 well?



Actually, I have both and feel that they do compliment each other quite well. I like the LX2 for it's all-around useful 15 lumen low and blinding 200 lumen high. But when I need a much lower level of light (A2 low mode) or the excellent color rending aspects of the A2 incan beam, I reach for the A2. 

It is nice having both since they serve different purposes.

-Robert


----------



## pjandyho (Feb 8, 2010)

RobertM said:


> Actually, I have both and feel that they do compliment each other quite well. I like the LX2 for it's all-around useful 15 lumen low and blinding 200 lumen high. But when I need a much lower level of light (A2 low mode) or the excellent color rending aspects of the A2 incan beam, I reach for the A2.
> 
> It is nice having both since they serve different purposes.
> 
> -Robert


I second that. I have both too. Even though I hardly use the A2 anymore and instead prefer the Quark 123^2 neutral white, but if that A2 is what you love, and is still loving it, it is a very good compliment to the LX2.


----------



## Tigerotor77W (Feb 11, 2010)

Interesting -- thanks for the replies!

If anyone else has an opinion on having both an A2 and an LX2, I'd be happy to hear it. Either way, however, I appreciate the insight. I'll probably pick one up soon.


----------



## Hobbs (Feb 11, 2010)

Switch problem is giving me 2nd thoughts. Maybe it's a RA light I see in my future?


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Feb 12, 2010)

Tigerotor77W said:


> Interesting -- thanks for the replies!
> 
> If anyone else has an opinion on having both an A2 and an LX2, I'd be happy to hear it. Either way, however, I appreciate the insight. I'll probably pick one up soon.


Dude, that'd be just like one having to make the _Sofia's Choice_! 

They are both superb illumination tools, the very best in their classes. But to me, the Aviator gets my vote. Because I think that nothing can beat having a regulated incand for throw and a super nice floody beam with a choice of different colors for close tasks on the same light.


----------



## Steve12487 (Feb 12, 2010)

I received the replacement tailcap from SF but I still cannot twist into the high mode. I spent some time with a service rep Chris and tried a few quick fixes but it looks like I'm going to have to send it in. :tired:

I'm debating whether or not to send it in or just leave it so the high mode is push only. I haven't had a situation where I really needed a thumb-free 200 lumens just yet. Do you guys use it often?


----------



## Robert_M (Feb 12, 2010)

I don't twist mine to the high setting very often ... I can't remember the last time I did ... maybe when I first got it? I lock it on low several times every day. Since I have several flashlights, I'd probably be willing to part with it for a few weeks while SF fixed or replaced it.


----------



## THE_dAY (Feb 12, 2010)

Steve12487 said:


> I received the replacement tailcap from SF but I still cannot twist into the high mode. I spent some time with a service rep Chris and tried a few quick fixes but it looks like I'm going to have to send it in. :tired:
> 
> I'm debating whether or not to send it in or just leave it so the high mode is push only. I haven't had a situation where I really needed a thumb-free 200 lumens just yet. Do you guys use it often?



Since youreacrab has had this happen twice with his first and second tailcap and now you are having the same issue again, I am wondering if this is a problem with the head rather than the tailcap?

Regardless, I would send it in. I don't twist it on high too often but a time might come when you'll need to have constant high level.


----------



## henry1960 (Feb 12, 2010)

Steve12487 said:


> Hey guys. Long time listener, first time caller. My LX2 came yesterday and I too am unable to get into high mode by twisting the end cap. I tried some fresh batteries but no luck. I'll be calling them tomorrow.



I have same promblem and i did not drop my light :shakehead

I have had mine for a long time and when this problem accurs (which is not all the time) i take tail cap off and move the circular thing a mig jiger on the inside of the tail cap and then it seems to work fine. :thumbsup:


----------



## RobertM (Feb 13, 2010)

Steve12487 said:


> I received the replacement tailcap from SF but I still cannot twist into the high mode. I spent some time with a service rep Chris and tried a few quick fixes but it looks like I'm going to have to send it in. :tired:
> 
> I'm debating whether or not to send it in or just leave it so the high mode is push only. I haven't had a situation where I really needed a thumb-free 200 lumens just yet. Do you guys use it often?



I'll admit, I very rarely twist my LX2 on. This is probably out of fear of having the pocket clip scratch the tailcap though.

-Robert


----------



## PeaceOfMind (Feb 13, 2010)

RobertM said:


> I'll admit, I very rarely twist my LX2 on. This is probably out of fear of having the pocket clip scratch the tailcap though.



No need to worry about that, I think you'll find that the clip is not able to scratch the anno. The anodizing is extremely hard and not going to be damaged that easily.


----------



## foxtrot824 (Feb 18, 2010)

I remember these issues with my L1 and it's tail cap. I think they are just a weak design that still needs to be redesigned. 

Changing the topic slightly,
Has any one modified this head to run on a single cell setup? I have one on the way currently for that exact purpose, I am just wondering it the LX2 head will look funny on something like an E1b body. Any one have pictures?


----------



## recDNA (Feb 18, 2010)

I was thinking of buying an LX2 as my first Surefire but reading this thread it seems like it has an awful lot of problems? Is there another Surefire with as much output that doesn't have so many issues (like the twist to high power on not working)? I mean the whole idea of paying so much is to avoid this stuff right?


----------



## carrot (Feb 18, 2010)

There is an large number of complainers vs. happy customers. This is because happy customers don't always chime in, and those with problems love to complain. You will probably have no problems with this light. Try it, I think you'll like it.


----------



## Agile54 (Feb 18, 2010)

This > because happy customers don't always chime in, and those with problems love to complain > Carrot nailed it.


----------



## recDNA (Feb 18, 2010)

OK, so no other Surefire with comparable output has a better initial quality record?


----------



## DimeRazorback (Feb 18, 2010)

Are you serious?

5 complaints in thousands.


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 19, 2010)

recDNA said:


> OK, so no other Surefire with comparable output has a better initial quality record?


 
Surefire E2DL.


----------



## Rocketman (Feb 19, 2010)

recDNA said:


> I was thinking of buying an LX2 as my first Surefire but reading this thread it seems like it has an awful lot of problems? Is there another Surefire with as much output that doesn't have so many issues (like the twist to high power on not working)? I mean the whole idea of paying so much is to avoid this stuff right?



I recommend not buying the LX2, but this is based upon my experience.


----------



## It01Firefox (Feb 19, 2010)

So I'll chime in as one of the happy customers. 
I've had NO problems at all with this light (or any of my other Surefires for that matter) in the 6 months owning it.:twothumbs


----------



## Size15's (Feb 19, 2010)

Given the large number of LX2 owners on CPF vs the tiny number of issues, compared to other instances in the past where there was actually an issues that needed fixing, we saw far more issues reported on CPF.
So in this instance, I see no reason not to recommend the LX2.

It's the finest EDC light I know


----------



## parnass (Feb 19, 2010)

If you find a local store which carries the LX2, you can check it out in person. I did just that at an REI store last week. That gave me a chance to try the pushbutton switch and tailcap twist action.


----------



## recDNA (Feb 19, 2010)

DimeRazorback said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> 5 complaints in thousands.


 
At the point of the thread that I jumped in the thread was predominantly ABOUT complaints. There are other lights with more output, modes, features, for far less money. My interest in Surefire is pretty much exclusively do to its rep for being trouble free. I just wanted to check in to see if the LX2 is more problematic than others. 

One poster mentioned the E2DL but I don't want a strike bezel stabbing me in my pocket. The LX2 looks perfect for carry in terms of form, size, and output. That's why I chose it. I'm heading to a local gun shop now to see if they have one I can try. They have a Surefire sign hanging out front so I like my chances.


----------



## MikeF (Feb 20, 2010)

I reported having issues with my LX-2 having a problem not going to high by twisting the tail cap. It still does go to high when I need it to when I press the tail cap, every time. I have beet the snot out of my LX-2 and it shows it on the exterior but it has never failed to operate for me. It gets carried in my pocket along with keys, screwdrivers, pocket knife, two Leatherman tools, a Gerber multi-tool and it show definite signs of wear and abuse but if I lost it I would purchase another one right away. Indispensible for me! I have thought about contacting Surefire about the tail cap but I would not want to be without it long enough to send it off. I would also be embarrassed to have them see how it has been treated!
:shakehead


----------



## Size15's (Feb 20, 2010)

MikeF said:


> I have thought about contacting Surefire about the tail cap but I would not want to be without it long enough to send it off. I would also be embarrassed to have them see how it has been treated!



If you call SureFire they may send you a replacement TailCap to see whether that sorts things out.

However, if they do recommend you send it back I bet they'd be pleased to see one their products being used and all the character marks that entails! No shame in using your SureFire - it's not intended to be mollycoddled!


----------



## nutsobad (Feb 20, 2010)

Hello MikeF. I have a solution for this problem. had it too.
1. call surefire or your dealer and tell them your problem and you'll get a brand new tailcap. as I did.
2. if you want the high mode right now you have to sand down the rim of the tailcap a littlebit. dont forget to stuff some cotton wool in it first so the electronics and threads wont get in contact with the aluminium dust and the spring is pressed back in. be careful not to take too much material off. just a lililbit. try. works? if not, another few circles on the sandpaper. and so on until your'e fine.
after this procedure it works.:thumbsup: this particular problem is located at the slightly too high rim of the tailcap. hope could help.


----------



## boloson (Feb 23, 2010)

i'm a noob to this flashlight stuff so this might be a dumb question but i assume they dont make rechargeable batteries for the lx2 correct?


----------



## bullfrog (Feb 23, 2010)

boloson said:


> i'm a noob to this flashlight stuff so this might be a dumb question but i assume they dont make rechargeable batteries for the lx2 correct?



You can use 3v LiFePO4 rcr123s - AW sells em and they are what I use for all my Surefires. You take a hit on run time (lose about a 1/3) but for my uses that isn't an issue and it's FREE LUMENS!!!


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Feb 23, 2010)

bullfrog said:


> You can use 3v LiFePO4 rcr123s - AW sells em and they are what I use for all my Surefires. You take a hit on run time (lose about a 1/3) but for my uses that isn't an issue and it's FREE LUMENS!!!



You can also use RCR123's, 3.6-4.2 volts cells X2. They work in my LX2 with no increase in output (bounce with light meter), and show significant reduced mA draw from cells, compared to 2X CR123's, indicating that is a buck circuit, or acting like a buck circuit. Current checked at tailcap area.

Bill


----------



## boloson (Feb 23, 2010)

bullfrog said:


> You can use 3v LiFePO4 rcr123s - AW sells em and they are what I use for all my Surefires. You take a hit on run time (lose about a 1/3) but for my uses that isn't an issue and it's FREE LUMENS!!!





Bullzeyebill said:


> You can also use RCR123's, 3.6-4.2 volts cells X2. They work in my LX2 with no increase in output (bounce with light meter), and show significant reduced mA draw from cells, compared to 2X CR123's, indicating that is a buck circuit, or acting like a buck circuit. Current checked at tailcap area.
> 
> Bill



ok thanks guys. this looks like the perfect size for my duty belt. "AW" must be a vendor on this forum i'm assuming? i'll look it up. thanks again


----------



## PeaceOfMind (Feb 23, 2010)

boloson said:


> "AW" must be a vendor on this forum i'm assuming? i'll look it up. thanks again



Correct. You can get AW cells on CPF's sister forum, CPFMarketplace. AW has a sales thread there. The general consensus is that AW makes some of the best quality rechargeable cells around.


----------



## boloson (Feb 23, 2010)

PeaceOfMind said:


> Correct. You can get AW cells on CPF's sister forum, CPFMarketplace. AW has a sales thread there. The general consensus is that AW makes some of the best quality rechargeable cells around.



awesome. thank u


----------



## carrot (Feb 23, 2010)

If you don't want to wait for shipping from overseas, 4sevens is an authorized reseller of AW cells and keeps stock in his Atlanta GA warehouse.


----------



## kaptein america (Feb 26, 2010)

I just logged in quickly after many months to search if that dang Lx1 had come out yet.
Haven't read through all the posts the past 4 months, but I can report my Lx2 is still my EDC and rocks reliably every time. No hassles with it. I love the UI, and have become quite good at twisting the beam to constant on with one hand in a quick snap. (both high & low)
Usually kept in my front pocket pants with only clip showing.


----------



## pulstar (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi guys, my LX2 also goes with me everywhere i go I've got used to it's incredibly useful UI and completely lost any interest in future light purchases. (at least for a while). I just recieved F04 beamshaper, V91 holster and SC3 battery carrier. Beamshaper really transfers LX2 in 100% flood light! Very nice! I was also suprised by extraordinary high quality of battery carrier and V91 holster. Are they also made in USA?


----------



## MikeF (Feb 27, 2010)

nutsobad said:


> Hello MikeF. I have a solution for this problem. had it too.
> 1. call surefire or your dealer and tell them your problem and you'll get a brand new tailcap. as I did.
> 2. if you want the high mode right now you have to sand down the rim of the tailcap a littlebit. dont forget to stuff some cotton wool in it first so the electronics and threads wont get in contact with the aluminium dust and the spring is pressed back in. be careful not to take too much material off. just a lililbit. try. works? if not, another few circles on the sandpaper. and so on until your'e fine.
> after this procedure it works.:thumbsup: this particular problem is located at the slightly too high rim of the tailcap. hope could help.


 
Thanks nutsobad. I'll do the first step Monday and step 2 sometime later today.


----------



## MrBenchmark (Mar 1, 2010)

I just purchased an LX2 yesterday, in Tulsa. This light is just perfect, in my opinion. It replaces my L2, which has been perma-borrowed by a family member.


----------



## Tempest UK (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm looking forward to getting mine from the raffle  

My old A2 might finally get to retire from EDC duty.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## MrBenchmark (Mar 1, 2010)

Tempest UK said:


> I'm looking forward to getting mine from the raffle
> 
> My old A2 might finally get to retire from EDC duty.
> 
> ...


 
Congrats, and yes, that seems pretty likely. I think you will like this light a lot!


----------



## Jethro (Mar 1, 2010)

Another very, very happy LX2 owner here. Actually shocked to see there were complaints and problems with this light. I carry it all day every day, use it hard and it still delivers. I hope to be carrying this light for years to come.


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 1, 2010)

Tempest UK said:


> I'm looking forward to getting mine from the raffle
> 
> My old A2 might finally get to retire from EDC duty.
> 
> ...


 
I'd be happy to take that old purple A2 off your hands. I'll even pay for the shipping.


----------



## insanegorilla (Mar 2, 2010)

New to the forum but not new to surefire. Thanks to you guys I got my LX2 recently and I love it!! EDC with my L1 and I'm planning to get a E1B.


----------



## pjandyho (Mar 3, 2010)

insanegorilla said:


> New to the forum but not new to surefire. Thanks to you guys I got my LX2 recently and I love it!! EDC with my L1 and I'm planning to get a E1B.



Hi insanegorilla, :welcome:

Like you I got the LX2, but unlike you I made a mistake of selling away the L1 as I thought I don't really need it since I had other single cell LED lights on hand. Big mistake actually. I love the L1 for the throw and functionality.

Anyway, I got myself a silver E1B later on and I must say I love it a lot! In fact I carried and used the E1B everyday, much more than the LX2 now. I reserved the LX2 for times when I needed that little bit more power and run-time and the E1B for full-time day to day usage. IMHO, all the Surefires I have are nicely made! Beautiful in fact.

If you are getting the E1B, try the silver one. I wasn't convinced of the color so it took me quite awhile to decide if I should get the silver one but the more I look at it, the more I loved the silver color. It is so different from the normal black ones which IMO, is starting to look boring.


----------



## BigKev75 (Mar 3, 2010)

Hello Forum, this is my first post. I want to buy a Surefire LX2 as my first good light.


----------



## insanegorilla (Mar 3, 2010)

I almost bought the silver one at a local gun store and I'm close to ordering the black E1B online. I might give it a second thought.


----------



## RobertM (Mar 3, 2010)

pjandyho said:


> Hi insanegorilla, :welcome:
> 
> Like you I got the LX2, but unlike you I made a mistake of selling away the L1 as I thought I don't really need it since I had other single cell LED lights on hand. Big mistake actually. I love the L1 for the throw and functionality.
> 
> ...



I agree, the silver does look very nice. I have a black one and recently gave my fiancée a silver one. She loves her silver E1B. The E1B does seem to compliment the LX2 quite nicely.


----------



## pjandyho (Mar 4, 2010)

BigKev75 said:


> Hello Forum, this is my first post. I want to buy a Surefire LX2 as my first good light.



Well go on! I am sure you would love it! :twothumbs


----------



## ebarber (Mar 10, 2010)

*Surefire LX2*

Just bought myself one and I love it!
I was going to order it from Battery Junction but couldnt because they were shut down because of a fire.
I ended up ordering it from lumensflashlights.com
I was a little worried because I hadent heard if anyone had any experience with lumensflashlights yet.
They were fast and my LX2 arrived as promised.
This is the first high end flashlight I have ever bought as all I have owned in the past were Mag lights.
It will now be my EDC. I carry to much stuff in my pockets (phone,keys knife etc...) so being a holstermaker I made myself a nice belt carry holster for it.
I think I am now set!
Great forum you guys have here!:twothumbs

Eric


----------



## abarth_1200 (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: Surefire LX2*

:welcome:

Sounds good man, you should make a few holsters and sell them over at marketplace to fund your new hobby, trust me it will drag you and your wallet in


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Mar 10, 2010)

Eric, yes, welcome to CPF. Good idea abarth_1200 has. We are always looking for holsters for our lights. Is your holster set up for bezel up, or down carry?

Bill


----------



## msap (Mar 12, 2010)

Anyone having problems with their LX2 clip? They suck! Broke my first one after week or two of carrying the light. As usual, Surefire quickly sent me a new clip and it's good as new. I also got a new clip for my M2. I recently put my M2 back on my rifle so I don't need the clip. The M2 clip is way more stout than the LX2 clip so I figured I would see if the M2 clip fit the LX2. Yep! Fits perfect! No more cheapo LX2 clip for me. Just thought I would throw it out there in case it helps someone.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Mar 12, 2010)

msap said:


> Anyone having problems with their LX2 clip? They suck! Broke my first one after week or two of carrying the light. As usual, Surefire quickly sent me a new clip and it's good as new. I also got a new clip for my M2. I recently put my M2 back on my rifle so I don't need the clip. The M2 clip is way more stout than the LX2 clip so I figured I would see if the M2 clip fit the LX2. Yep! Fits perfect! No more cheapo LX2 clip for me. Just thought I would throw it out there in case it helps someone.



Guessing here that the C2 clip would be the same as the M2?

Bill


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 12, 2010)

Bullzeyebill said:


> Guessing here that the C2 clip would be the same as the M2?
> 
> Bill


 
Yup.


----------



## PeaceOfMind (Mar 12, 2010)

I also recently acquired a new clip to put on my LX2, although it hasn't arrived yet (still in the mail). It's the clip from the L2, which I'm assuming will also fit/is probably the same as all the other Surefire long clips.

That being said, I do like the bezel-down carry of the LX2 clip and feel that it works pretty well. But I don't have any confidence in the bezel-up carry with this clip, although I haven't broken it yet.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Mar 12, 2010)

I always use mine in the bezel down position. It is a lot more comfortable, it is easier to draw from my pockets, and I know the clip won't snap


----------



## prime77 (Mar 13, 2010)

I have had my LX2 for awhile now and other than a period of time where the U2 took over pocket time I have always had it with me. I highly recommend it and haven't had a single issue with it.


----------



## ebarber (Mar 15, 2010)

abarth_1200 said:


> :welcome:
> 
> Sounds good man, you should make a few holsters and sell them over at marketplace to fund your new hobby, trust me it will drag you and your wallet in


 


Bullzeyebill said:


> Eric, yes, welcome to CPF. Good idea abarth_1200 has. We are always looking for holsters for our lights. Is your holster set up for bezel up, or down carry?
> 
> Bill


 
Thanks guys I just might do that one of these days when I get caught up on my holster backlog. 
I made mine for bezel down carry

I havent taken a pic of it yet but I plan to soon. When I upload my next set of pics to my website Ill post one on there.
I dont want to step on any toes here without paying for advertising as it wasnt my intention for joining here but my site is located on my profile. 

Thanks
Eric


----------



## Hobbs (Apr 1, 2010)

*LX2 vs Quark AA/2 beam shape?*

Not a which is better question, but how do the two beams compare to one another? Similar, or one more of a thrower? Just got the AA/2 so I know what that beam looks like.


----------



## recDNA (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: LX2 vs Quark AA/2 beam shape?*

Is the LX2 the best thrower of the Surefire line?


----------



## pjandyho (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: LX2 vs Quark AA/2 beam shape?*



recDNA said:


> Is the LX2 the best thrower of the Surefire line?



HID lights aside, the LX2 and any lights using a similar TIR throws the best. The L1 Cree, LX2, E2DL, E2L and E1L throws equally well with difference only in output strength. That is until the long awaited M3TL and UB3T comes into the picture.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: LX2 vs Quark AA/2 beam shape?*

I would say the M6 is the best thrower.


----------



## recDNA (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: LX2 vs Quark AA/2 beam shape?*



DimeRazorback said:


> I would say the M6 is the best thrower.


 
The incandescent with M21 bulb?


----------



## pjandyho (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: LX2 vs Quark AA/2 beam shape?*



DimeRazorback said:


> I would say the M6 is the best thrower.



Although recDNA did not specify, I believe he is talking about LED lights only. But yes you are right, M6 is the best thrower currently.

EDIT: Pls clarify recDNA


----------



## DimeRazorback (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: LX2 vs Quark AA/2 beam shape?*



recDNA said:


> The incandescent with M21 bulb?



That is correct


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: LX2 vs Quark AA/2 beam shape?*



DimeRazorback said:


> I would say the M6 is the best thrower.


 
I'm going to say the Beast can out throw even a stock M6.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: LX2 vs Quark AA/2 beam shape?*

Yeah, but the beast isn't readily available now, is it? :nana:


----------



## Tempest UK (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: LX2 vs Quark AA/2 beam shape?*



DimeRazorback said:


> Yeah, but the beast isn't readily available now, is it? :nana:



HellFighter, then 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## DimeRazorback (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: LX2 vs Quark AA/2 beam shape?*



Tempest UK said:


> HellFighter, then
> 
> Regards,
> Tempest



Touche', however it still isn't as easy to get your hands on as an M6... plus the battery & cable :nana: :thumbsup:


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: LX2 vs Quark AA/2 beam shape?*



DimeRazorback said:


> Yeah, but the beast isn't readily available now, is it? :nana:


 
It is for any true flashaholic.

So ... How badly do you want it! :huh:


----------



## DanTSX (Apr 19, 2010)

Just wanted to chime in as I finally got my LX2.

I have a 6PL, a G2L, and a X200 before this. Did a Dx drop-in on the 6PL which I thought was pretty bright, but this thing is an absolute beast!

So far, very impressed by the output. The only thing that I do not like about it is that the lock-out tailcap feature only seems to lock-out about 3/4 of a turn before the cap falls off. On my other lights, I have a good two or three turns before the cap comes off after the lock-out.

Anyways, took it for a hike tonight, and could spot a pack of deer from across a huge field on a humid night with plenty of brush obstructions. My first impression was that the light wasn't that bright, but there sure is a lot of it concentrated up in the TIR beam.


----------



## cmd (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi folks, lurked here reading/searching for a long time and finally have something to post about.

I've been looking for a new EDC light and decided that a small 2 cell 123 would be the largest to tote around comfortably in the front pocket of slacks. My job's unofficial dress code is slacks and button down shirst so anything needing a holster would just get left at home most of the time. 

The other requirements were that it be a very good thrower with a low setting to use most of the time, and that changing between the two would be easy and fast with one hand.

So my search began from there, but could not find a light with a UI that seemed simple yet elegant. KISS is a principle that makes sense to me only when it is also elegant. Without it, KISS is just "good enough for now". 

I had in my mind, before learning about the LX2 actually, was "Why don't any of these manufacturers make a light with a thumb button that when pushed in some lights up a little then if pushed in some more in gets 100% bright?" 

When I found out that the LX2 is a great thrower, works this way and also has a turning tail cap to lock it in at low or high, and will still go in and out of high when locked in low _without turning off_, I knew I had found the right light for me. 

There was only one problem - the price. I really like my G2's and have a few PEAK LEDs, but nothing in this price range. Knives yes, but not lights. Then again, I _was_ looking for a good thrower _with_ a useful lower setting and _none_ of the others have this kind of UI. 

Well my LX2 arrived yesterday and after having read all of the posts in this thread carefully inspected it for any of the flaws some people have experienced. 

I hope most people have gotten one like mine - no cosmetic or functional flaws, a well centered LED the emits a warm light on low and a jaw-droppingly bright white beam on high that throws a big round center a long, *LONG* way out with plenty of useful sidespill. On top of that the head and tail match each other with a nice bronze color, the body being a little darker. I find it quite attractive actually. The one in the interactive tutorial on the surefire website for this model looks like this too.

The UI on this little thing is so simple and intuitive. I've handed it to a few friends and my wife (yes she is a friend too) and they all immediately figured out how to turn it on and how to change back and forth from high to low. Of course I did have to mention "you turn this part here to make it stay on without holding the button" then they were good to go using it. Simple *AND *elegant. 

This is my ideal EDC light - 

easy to wear clipped inside the pocket of slacks
easy to use
rugged and dependable enough for any conditions I can imagine
versatile enough for almost all of the tasks I have for a flashlight
excellent efficiency for long runtimes
Really other than the little AAA Peak on my keychain, this is the only handheld light I think I'll be using for a very long time.

Nahhh, I'll buy more sooner or later but can already tell that this will be the benchmark for future purchases, and that is going to be a serious challenge to surpass.

Sometimes you get what you pay for, and this was a lot to pay, but for me it is worth every penny and then some.

Chris


----------



## pjandyho (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi Chris, congrats on your new purchase. I am sure you would love it. Had mine for about 3/4 of a year now and it is still my favorite light. Am thinkng of getting the LX1 too as a backup light for days when I don't need such long runtmes. But Surefire hasn't been fast enough in gettng the 110 lumens LX1 to touch the market.


----------



## DM51 (Apr 22, 2010)

Welcome to CPF, cmd 

Excellent 1st post. You are very persuasive - having read your write-up, I may now have to buy one...


----------



## JNewell (Apr 22, 2010)

cmd said:


> Sometimes you get what you pay for, and this was a lot to pay, but for me it is worth every penny and then some.
> 
> Chris



Welcome, Chris, and good observations all around, at least IMO. 

I have been using and buying SureFire lights for a dozen years and I can honestly say that I don't think I've ever overpaid for what I got. My 6Z every day carry goes back to 1999, has been extensively repaired by SureFire under warranty, and still gives me excellent and reliable service every day. I can't really ask for more.

Betcha the LX2 (an excellent choice) won't be your last SureFire purchase, though.


----------



## nanomu (Apr 22, 2010)

I've had my LX2 for a while now, but it hasn't seen much use, due to a few oddities. Maybe someone can answer if these things are normal, or if my LX2 just needs fixing..

* Very clean but spotty beam shape. Massive throw, almost no flood. (Compared to P60L, which is very floody.)

* The tint is really green. (Compared to my P60L and older E2L.)

* The tailcap buzzes pretty loudly when pressing harder for high mode.

* The clip broke right out of the box. (Yeah I know this one involves just a quick call to SF.)

So, any ideas on resurrecting this light? Is it maybe worth looking into changing out the emitter, or just using a different head (something like the KX2(C) - I'm a big fan of single stage)?


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 23, 2010)

nanomu said:


> Maybe someone can answer if these things are normal, or if my LX2 just needs fixing..
> 
> * Very clean but spotty beam shape. Massive throw, almost no flood. (Compared to P60L, which is very floody.)
> 
> ...


 
In terms of very little flood, that's just the nature of this light. Same situation with the E2DL model. And same with the KX2C head. If you really don't need throw, and would prefer flood, take a look at the A2L model.

The issue with the clip is nothing new. I've heard complaints about it on other forums outside of CPF. One solution, unless you love bezel-down carry, is to ask Surefire for a replacement clip for their E2E model. Swap out the clips.


----------



## cmd (Apr 30, 2010)

nanomu said:


> I've had my LX2 for a while now, but it hasn't seen much use, due to a few oddities. Maybe someone can answer if these things are normal, or if my LX2 just needs fixing..
> 
> * Very clean but spotty beam shape. Massive throw, almost no flood. (Compared to P60L, which is very floody.)
> 
> ...



Evidently i WON THE LOTTERY 

So as far as it goes for mine:

Compared to my other Surefires (all G2's incandescent) my LXi2 is:



Massive throw when on high with plenty of useful side spill to the beam, but it is the big wide throw that grabs attention.
Color is very true white on high, warm on low, but not orange like with the G2. Warm and white on low and bright white on high, no green to be seen.
No buzzing, just put the LX2 up to my right ear and held it on high without any buzzing. Perhaps I'm hearing disabled from too many live music sessions but no deficiency when quiet conversations are involved.
Clip on mine is sturdy, bent it by hand back a little to be more relaxed on the pockets and that proved to me that the clip is sturdy and flexible, but if it breaks the light will fall into my pocket.
Folks, seriously... if you want extreme throw with useful side spill and the ability to instantly go from a nice low to a crazy high, well the LX2 does it for me.

As for a gripe about it, the best I can come up with for mine is that I nicked the finish when removing the lanyard ring.

Green tint?!? Send that sucker back. Mine is WHITE on high and a little on the warm side on low. Don't settle for anything less, I would consider that a greenish color of the beam to be abnormal. 

Chris


----------



## Tedfs (May 2, 2010)

I jumped on the LX2 bandwagon after taking a low light weapons course a few weeks ago. It really made an impression in low/no light and I knew that it would work well for weapons application.

The LX2 fits well with one handed weapon use due to it's spot like nature. The instructor also had a 6P with a Q5 drop in from TNVC which had better spill and really helped in lighting up dark corners. Which got me searching on the net for some answers.

A few days later I found CPF and started reading, eventually had to register and have probably dropped $500 on lights and custom work in less than a month...

The LX2 fills a certain roll and will be used in future low light courses simply for the warranty factor. It really isn't meant to fit every situation but it does very well in the applications it was designed for.

_ETA:_

_Just took the LX2 and a T20CS MKII outside for some comparisons and the LX2 has more viewable spill than the T20CS even though the LX2 has a lower lumen rating.

Interesting._


----------



## pulstar (May 4, 2010)

Hi guys!

I would need a huge help from fellow CPFers, to consolate me in my problem. A few days ago i used my surefire while walking in forest at night. It was raining heavily but I had umbrella with me, so i wasn't to wet. A few drops of water fell on my LX2 but there was no problem. I usually carry it my front pocket, sometimes i'm a little bit sweaty but again, no big deal. Yesterday i used LX2 again and noticed nothing special. But today, when i tried to activate it light flickered very rapidly in low mode, but on high there was nothing wrong. I immediately inspected it and found these two things:















Bezel is foggy from the inside and i can even notice small drop of water there!!!:mecry::sigh::mecry::mecry:
What the heck? How could that be possible? I immediatelly remove batterise, checked everything but there was NO SIGN of water anywhere in the body. I've never opened the bezel or everything that shouldn't be opened!

What are my options now? I come from Slovenia and sending light to surefire would cost me around 50$! Can someone please make a call to Surefire and ask them what can i do? I would be really greatfull since international calls cost so much, and emailing Surefire sometimes doesn't make any results. 

I'm so devastated, my favourite light is almost broken, i wont even turn it on again 'couse i'm affraid i could somehow damage "wet" circuitry inside the bezel....:sigh:

PM me if you're willing to help me with calling Surefire or if you've already called...


----------



## iapyx (May 4, 2010)

Hi,

my first reaction, trying to solve your problem, would be to leave the LX2 on high for some time. That way the bezel gets hot (warm at least) and the water will evaporate methinks. That's the famous Surefire vaporware. hehe 

You could contact SF by phone and ask them what to do about it.

Good luck!


----------



## carrot (May 4, 2010)

My thought is that just the head should go into a toaster oven for a while. Put it on a low heat so that the water evaporates out. Or use a hair dryer on it.


----------



## Agile54 (May 4, 2010)

Carrot if I didn't respect your opinion so much I'd want to have you investigated for that recommendation.

I CERTAINLY would defer to your rec., especially the blow dryer part.


----------



## carrot (May 4, 2010)

I have read on several occasions of people putting their heads in an oven. :shrug:

About 100F or so should not harm any electronics.


----------



## pulstar (May 4, 2010)

I sent email to SF and they've already offered me optional RMA number for repair. Good, but shipping still nerves me a lot! 50$...:S Well, i don't know how would water from the bezel be able to evaporate through some small holes where it came in... And more, will i have to dry it every time when it'll come in contact with water? I don't know... I doubt that moisture came through "body threads", i suspect the "sealed" bezel...


----------



## BigHonu (May 4, 2010)

pulstar,

Sorry to hear of the water getting in. Did you get to inspect your o-rings? Sometimes when a light is carried in the pocket, it can pick up some lint. If that lint can get onto the o-rings, a leak is more likely to happen.




I also wanted to metion that I got my LX2 in yesterday, and am very impressed with the light. Nicely proportioned, and a great looking light IMHO. The annodization matches up nicely colorwise and is slightly less slippery feeling compared to sections on my L1.

CR123 primaries are a fairly tight fit to begin with. No chance of 17xxx's fitting IMO.

UI is one of my favorites, though the clip sometimes gets in the way when I'm using my thumb and forefinger to twist the light on to constant-on. Pressure to keep the momentary switch engaged in the 'high' position is nice and light. I guess my old E2 helped condition my thumbs because that guy required rock-crushing like pressures to keep the button down. Lockout takes a few twists, but the o-ring is still very well covered. 

The clip easily conforms to materials of different thicknesses, though I don't like that it gets in the way of the tailcap rotation. It seems practical enough to keep so I'll see if I can get used to it. Lanyard attachment is a little loose, but after a few tugs on it I don't think it is coming off easily.

I won the tint lottery as the light on low is a nice creamy white, and just plain white on high. No blues, pinks, greens, yellows or purples. Very nice. No beam artifacts at all. Relative brightness puts it right in between my Malkoff M60 and M61 as measured in my milk carton light box. Low level is about perfect for a two level light IMO. 

The one thing about this light that I'm developing a love-hate thing with is the beam profile. It is REALLY tight. Whomever focused this up at SF before sealing up the head had it set to Laser Focus. It almost makes my M60's look floody in comparison. On the one hand the low-level beam becomes more versatile as I can use it for close up work and EASILY spot things out past 40 feet or so with good feedback. On high, the LX2 handily out throws the M60's I have. Awesome light for spotting things out at a distance in a very compact package. However, the tight focus is making the light a bit of a chore to use for close up tasks. I need to do a ton of panning to scan a room as I become a victim of the tunnel vision effect. The TIR optic does put out some decent spill, but the contrast between that and the spot makes it much harder to use. 

For you folks that are used to a tighter beam, this light is right down your alley.


----------



## DimeRazorback (May 4, 2010)

It appears to be condensation.

Depending on the weather climate in Slovenia this time of year, and possible quick increases and decreases in temperature/humidity it is an easily achieved phenomenon, in more than just flashlights.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (May 4, 2010)

pulstar said:


> I sent email to SF and they've already offered me optional RMA number for repair. Good, but shipping still nerves me a lot! 50$...:S Well, i don't know how would water from the bezel be able to evaporate through some small holes where it came in... And more, will i have to dry it every time when it'll come in contact with water? I don't know... I doubt that moisture came through "body threads", i suspect the "sealed" bezel...



You are having an unusual problem here. Have not been hearing anything about heavy condensation such as yours with the LX2. 

Are you saying that you have to pay $50.00 to ship it? Are they sending you an RMA box, postage paid? They should handle shipping on both ends.

Bill


----------



## pulstar (May 4, 2010)

Lady told me that i would have to send the light at my expenses, but they would send it back to me at theirs. Package prices are really around 50$, but I'll ask about envelope rates.
I highly doubt it is normal condensation. There is waaaaaay too much wather inside; i can't imagine that only one square cm of air could countain so much moisture that would condensate. Now temperatures are around 20 degrees celsius, that is a normal, room temperature.
However, it would have to show that issuie before, in winter, when temperatures were around -10 degrees of celsius...

O-rings look good: there was no water inside the battery and switch compartement... Bezel had to leak somewhere...


----------



## DM51 (May 5, 2010)

Pulstar, that is bad - definitely shouldn't happen. 

Where did you get the light? If it was a local dealer, he should return it to SF for you, so you won't have to pay the $50 shipping.


----------



## pulstar (May 5, 2010)

Well, that's another funny story... to make it short, one american CPF member bought it for me, and then forwarded it to me. LX2 was unavaliable in EU stores then... 

I visited my local PBS office today (Postal bank of Slovenia) and we discussed some alternative options for me. I could send it like a "Value letter" since it's so light (only 160-170 gramms without batteries) and postage would be around 15$ which is great compared to 50. Now i only wait for my RMA number. I want to make this right, bezel shouldn't leave any water inside. even strangely, i didn't notice any moisture anywhere inside or outside the light... Only in the bezel, damnit...

Why i always have such a misfortune?:mecry:


----------



## Size15's (May 5, 2010)

You could ask SureFire when you get their reply whether they would accept just the bezel, and not the body & TailCap. This should save a bit more weight.


----------



## NoFair (May 5, 2010)

In Norway the Surefire dealer will take warranty items even if they haven't sold you the light. If you send Surefire an e-mail and ask they should know if there is a local dealer.

Had warranty work on a E1L a while ago here. The E1L was bought in the US.

Sverre


----------



## Surething (May 5, 2010)

Pulstar,
Once you get your RMA number please post it. I will personally look into this for you. Don't forget to write the RMA # on the outside of the package. And yes you do not have to send the entire light but make it clear that you are only sending the LX2 head when requesting the RMA.


----------



## pulstar (May 5, 2010)

Thanks for your participation in this matter. I've just recieved my RMA number but i dont quite understand what i have to do with that RMA form. Nice employee told (wrote) me in the mail: _Please see the attached RMA form. Please print a copy to be used as a packing slip and ship the LX2 to the following address...
_I'm not very fluent english speaker but i think she meant to just make a copy of this form and put it in the box with the LX2.

The number is:

RMA 36123

Again thank you for your kind offer and possible personal help!

Tommorow i'll pack my LX2 carefully and take it to our post office and see how much will everything cost. (around 10-15$ probably)


----------



## Robert_M (May 6, 2010)

Yeah, she just meant "MAKE a copy". Glad to see you're able to get the shipping cost down to something more reasonable. I haven't had to send any of my Surefire lights in for warranty work so I will be interested to hear how it works out for you.


----------



## Surething (May 6, 2010)

Pulstar,
We have all of your customer information and the RMA has been generated. You do not need to do anything else other than notate the RMA number on the outside of the box and send it to the address they gave you. No worries, whatever the problem we will investigate and correct it for you. Thanks for being a SureFire customer..


----------



## cuester (May 6, 2010)

Finally ordered one, my first surefire. It's going to be a great May


----------



## Agile54 (May 6, 2010)

Robert M & Pulstar a tad off topic here but re SF customer service it is a tier one operation.

Sent two T1As that I carried DAILY on my key rings (bought new in '08 & '09) back for warranty issues.

Mind you these had character, they were scratched & well used but that's what I do w/ my SFs, use them as the tools they are.

LESS than two weeks after they left me I received back two NIB T1A's, repeat NEW IN THE BOX. I called SF, thanked Alex for all

his/their help as this was way more than I expected, thought mine would be repaired & returned.

Bottom line rest assured that SF will stand behind their products, I've experienced their excellent CS/warranty work more than ONCE. Thread hijack over.


----------



## pulstar (May 7, 2010)

Surething said:


> Pulstar,
> We have all of your customer information and the RMA has been generated. You do not need to do anything else other than notate the RMA number on the outside of the box and send it to the address they gave you. No worries, whatever the problem we will investigate and correct it for you. Thanks for being a SureFire customer..


 
No, thank you for being so polite and helpful to me. I know Surefire will solve my problem. I've read so many about their legendary customer service that i have no doubts about it. Btw, if you by some strange coincidence come across my LX2 and, please inform me, when you recieve it in your warehouse. 

Thanks again guys, you're the best! lovecpf


----------



## RainerWahnsinn (May 9, 2010)

@surething

what a nice behavior. Yesterday I bought my second LX2 and after reading about your help to pulstar I like it more than before


----------



## pulstar (May 18, 2010)

Hi again,

When my LX2 came to SF headquarters it was immediatelly replaced by a new unit and damaged was sent for further investigation. In only THREE DAYS! it came back to me, all glittery and new, in box and everything that comes with it. Plus, they also added 4 additional batteries in the package!

I've never experienced anything like that before! At Surefire they don't take their customers for granted. They individually take care for them! Thanks again Surething! I'm glad i'm a customer of such a great company!

Surefire CS-----> Best of the best!!!


----------



## JNewell (May 18, 2010)

Thanks for the follow-up report. I was hoping things would work out well for you - SureFire seems to have done their usual exceptional job for you! 



pulstar said:


> Hi again,
> 
> When my LX2 came to SF headquarters it was immediatelly replaced by a new unit and damaged was sent for further investigation. In only THREE DAYS! it came back to me, all glittery and new, in box and everything that comes with it. Plus, they also added 4 additional batteries in the package!
> 
> ...


----------



## bullfrog (May 18, 2010)

pulstar said:


> Hi again,
> 
> When my LX2 came to SF headquarters it was immediatelly replaced by a new unit and damaged was sent for further investigation. In only THREE DAYS! it came back to me, all glittery and new, in box and everything that comes with it. Plus, they also added 4 additional batteries in the package!
> 
> ...



Just fantastic - glad it all worked out and so quicky  

This is is why surefire has customers for life - I cant even list on one hand all the companies out there that have such superb CS.

Kudos to Surefire.


----------



## Fooboy (May 18, 2010)

pulstar said:


> Hi again,
> 
> When my LX2 came to SF headquarters it was immediatelly replaced by a new unit and damaged was sent for further investigation. In only THREE DAYS! it came back to me, all glittery and new, in box and everything that comes with it. Plus, they also added 4 additional batteries in the package!
> 
> ...



And that, ladies and gentlemen ... is how a smart company turns a potential negative experience and lost customer ... into a SF disciple and makes the rest of SF disciples want to go buy more Surefires just cause we got warm fuzzies reading this. 

@ Surethang - thanks for cruising the board!


----------



## 021411 (May 19, 2010)

I got my LX2 in today. I'm impressed by it for the most part. It reminds me of my X300. 
The ONLY beef I have with mine is the not so perfect spill around the immediate hotspot. It's hard to explain... It's noticeable to me. Other than that the tint is nice and white.
ETA: beamshot.. See if you can notice it.


----------



## TENNlumens (May 19, 2010)

prime77 said:


> I have had my LX2 for awhile now and other than a period of time where the U2 took over pocket time I have always had it with me. I highly recommend it and haven't had a single issue with it.



What diameter is your "Glow Gasket" ring?

Thanks!

-Don


----------



## paulr (May 19, 2010)

Does anyone know if Surefire regularly "slip streams" lights like the LX2, by putting in better leds as they become available, without changing the markings or packaging? I'm wondering if a used LX2 from BST is likely to be less bright than a new one from the latest run. Is there a way to estimate the age of an LX2 by serial number? Thanks.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (May 20, 2010)

paulr said:


> Does anyone know if Surefire regularly "slip streams" lights like the LX2, by putting in better leds as they become available, without changing the markings or packaging? I'm wondering if a used LX2 from BST is likely to be less bright than a new one from the latest run. Is there a way to estimate the age of an LX2 by serial number? Thanks.



Having been around here for some time, you probably recall Size 15's saying that there is no way to tell the age of a SF by its serial number. Sometimes there is a letter change and that can be an indication of a new, or old model of a given light. I also recall him saying that SF often sends out updated models in the older packaging for awhile after a new upgrade becomes available. I personally think that models of a given light may have upgraded LED's, the newer they are. Probably ordering directly from SF would get one a newer upgraded light with a higher flux LED. This year my wife won an LX2 at MattK's SHOT party, and my bounce with lightmeter checks show it to have higher output than my Malkoff M60, or M30. I am assuming that she got a relatively new LX2.

Bill


----------



## paulr (May 20, 2010)

Thanks. I haven't followed Surefire threads all that closely, so I either missed or forgot that info from Size15s. It's pretty weird that I've been a flashaholic for this long without ever owning any Surefires, but I suddenly find myself rather interested in both the Saint Minimus and the LX2.


----------



## BigHonu (May 20, 2010)

021411 said:


> I got my LX2 in today. I'm impressed by it for the most part. It reminds me of my X300.
> The ONLY beef I have with mine is the not so perfect spill around the immediate hotspot. It's hard to explain... It's noticeable to me. Other than that the tint is nice and white.
> ETA: beamshot.. See if you can notice it.



My man, that is about as nice a beam as I've seen. Maybe the camera is not picking it up?


----------



## bullfrog (May 20, 2010)

+1

beam looks pretty good - better than mine.

I can see the center spot is a bit off to the left and there is some "splotch," but that is being a tad picky.

But I can totally understand and relate - I bought and returned a handful of surefires when I first caught this bug due to a splotchy beam and rings...

After a few years I've just come to accept that these types of things really makes zero difference unless you are just hunting white walls...

Now a green tint, thats another story


----------



## pulstar (May 20, 2010)

Looks like like the LED is just a tiny tiny bit off-centered. It's normal with TIR optic. I don't believe you can notice that in actual use


----------



## Size15's (May 20, 2010)

Serial numbers allow each product to be individual (so they can be issued etc). I understand that SureFire manufacturer in batches, and components are stored in stacks of trays so it doesn't necessarily follow that 1234 is made after 1233. It's reasonable to expect that 9123 was made after 1234 though.

SureFire do make in-production modifications, and will make use of 'better binned' LEDs as they become available in greater numbers.

Since packaging and instructions are printed and ordered in batches too, it may result in a higher performing product going out in the 'old' packaging until the new packaging is delivered etc.

Yes, SureFire have sometimes used subtle letters as part of the serial number etc to indicate a specific change, but where they didn't consider the change significant to introduce a new model number variation (such as putting an "A" on KL4 = KL4A)
Remember that not everybody is a flashaholic crazed for details to the nth degree. Giving too much information can confuse customers as well as slow down production.

There is normal variation from product to product.
When you have a pair of batteries powering an LED via a PCB, through a mechanical/electrical circuit, outputting light through an optic and window there are lots of variations and tolerances that can be combined to compound differences from one product to the next. 

I do get the impression that sometimes output ratings are considered absolute and fixed whereas it has always made more sense to me to consider them a guide or indication, not least because I'm no integrating sphere and can easily be confused and tricked when it comes to guessing output, especially when trying to compare one flashlight to the next. A beam is a rather tricky configuration of light if you want to count or compare how much light is there.

Al


----------



## astanapane (May 21, 2010)

Hello all,

sorry for my silly question, but i got confused here. Is it possible to use on LX2 rechargeable batteries 123? can i use safe rechargeable batteries? I would like also to give me your knowledge about the following!

2x 3.0V LiFeP04 RCR123s
2x 3.0V "voltage regulated" 3.0V protected LiCoO2 RCR123s 

I'm planning to get my first surefire flashlight but i will use rechargeable batteries. 

Which one do you suggest?

Thank you very much in advance. 

Kind Regards

astanapane.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (May 21, 2010)

astanapane said:


> Hello all,
> 
> sorry for my silly question, but i got confused here. Is it possible to use on LX2 rechargeable batteries 123? can i use safe rechargeable batteries? I would like also to give me your knowledge about the following!
> 
> ...



Neither. Go with full power 3.7-4.2 RCR123's.

Bill


----------



## bullfrog (May 21, 2010)

My 3.6v rcr123s make my LX2 flash on high until the voltage drops a bit... I use 3.0v lifep04 so this doesn't happen...


----------



## astanapane (May 22, 2010)

Bullzeyebill said:


> Neither. Go with full power 3.7-4.2 RCR123's.
> 
> Bill



so you mean that i can easily use AW 123? No problem?



bullfrog said:


> My 3.6v rcr123s make my LX2 flash on high until the voltage drops a bit... I use 3.0v lifep04 so this doesn't happen...



Where could i find 3.0V lifep04? Can this help?
http://www.all-battery.com/6rcr123a...eablebatterieswithasmartcharger-specials.aspx

or this one?
http://www.cfrlights.com/servlet/the-549/2-RCR123A-3.0V-750mAh/Detail 

Surefire says that we cannot use 3.7V RCR123 because we easily can damage electronics and the LED


----------



## bullfrog (May 22, 2010)

You can use the 3.7v full power rcr123 no problem - I didn't mean to imply that I avoid them altogether as I haw used them in the past with no I'll effect on the light. I Also read a post somewhere a few days ago where a member has reported long term use of full power rcrs in a surefire w no issues. I was just saying that you may have to wait a little for the voltage to drop before the flashing stops - this can be annoying if you need light NOW. 

It's odd bc in some 6v surefires I don't get the flash but in my lx2 I do... Odd.

Anyway - the major downside of 3.0v lifep04 is the MAJOR hit in runtime due to low capacity. With that said, honestly the main reason I use them is because they have a safe chemistry and will not "vent with flame."

I recommend spending a few hour over in the battery sub forums and learning as much as you can about all your options as well as safety...

Whatever you choose, I suggest buying from AW direct or they have some his batteries on lighthound. Also, don't skimp on the charger...

Good luck!!


----------



## astanapane (May 22, 2010)

bullfrog said:


> You can use the 3.7v full power rcr123 no problem - I didn't mean to imply that I avoid them altogether as I haw used them in the past with no I'll effect on the light. I Also read a post somewhere a few days ago where a member has reported long term use of full power rcrs in a surefire w no issues. I was just saying that you may have to wait a little for the voltage to drop before the flashing stops - this can be annoying if you need light NOW.
> 
> It's odd bc in some 6v surefires I don't get the flash but in my lx2 I do... Odd.
> 
> ...



lovecpf thank you very much. Your info is very helpful to me. 

AW make the bests right now and i already know what to get.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (May 22, 2010)

I think that it depends on the individual LX2, as mine does not flicker when I install freshly charged RCR123's. Comparing output with a luxmeter using bounce, there is no difference in output between them and fresh primary CR123's starting. Also, the current measurement at the tailcap end is lower using RCR123's than CR123's, indicating a buck regulated circuit.

Bill


----------



## astanapane (May 23, 2010)

Bullzeyebill,

what do you think about the following?

http://www.ledfiretorches.co.uk/tenergy-2-x-rcr123a-batteries.html

Do they fit according voltage and safe use?

thank you again in advance.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (May 23, 2010)

Those should be no problem at all. Remember, my RCR123's (Powerizer's) top out at 4.2 volts. And those 3.0 Li-ion's top out about 3.6, or so.

Bill


----------



## astanapane (May 24, 2010)

Bullzeyebill said:


> Those should be no problem at all. Remember, my RCR123's (Powerizer's) top out at 4.2 volts. And those 3.0 Li-ion's top out about 3.6, or so.
> 
> Bill


 

Thank you once more.:devil:


----------



## astanapane (May 24, 2010)

hello all again,

i found something saying on the following site.

http://www.lighthound.com/AW-LiFePO4-3-Volt-Lithium-Rechargeable-Battery_p_112.html

These are new generation R123 with safe chemistry that will not vent with flames (explode). The key to this safety feature is that no oxygen will be released from the oxide structure of the cell composition even under abused conditions. No oxygen means no pressure built up and fuel for combustion. Can be used in series in two-cell applications, *but NOT with 6 volt incandescent bulbs.*
**


----------



## paulr (May 24, 2010)

500mah is pretty poor capacity for a 123 sized li ion, especially at the reduced voltage. I'm surprised anyone had problems with normal 3.6v li ion cells. I also wonder if the 3v cells need a special charger.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (May 24, 2010)

paulr said:


> 500mah is pretty poor capacity for a 123 sized li ion, especially at the reduced voltage. I'm surprised anyone had problems with normal 3.6v li ion cells. I also wonder if the 3v cells need a special charger.



Click on astanapane's link and info about charging is there.

Bill


----------



## manitoe (Jun 1, 2010)

I can't say I'm too impressed with my LX2, in fact, I'm disappointed.

It had the known tailcap problem right out of the box where it doesn't lock on high. I contacted Surefire customer service by email and to their credit they sent me a replacement tailcap, which arrived today. But guess what... it has the same problem, although with this tailcap I can sometimes get it to lock on high if I turn the tailcap really - and I mean REALLY - tight and play with the tailcap button by pressing it really hard, at a certain angle. I can then hear a faint click in the tailcap and it stays on high - if I'm lucky and don't move the light too much or it will fall back to low. This roughly works one out of four tries, but at least it's better than the previous tailcap it came with, where it didn't work at all. 

On top of that, the light has a very visible off-center LED with the resulting ugly beam pattern.

Needless to say, this was not what I expected from a Surefire, especially after all the praise I've read here. I probably expected way too much, but I've got 14 other LED lights of supposedly lesser quality - Jetbeam, Fenix, Nitecore, 4Sevens Quark - and never had a single problem, not even an off-center led for that matter (not trying to start a flamewar or SF vs others debate, just an objective fact)

Right now I see 3 options: 

1: contact CS again, which means I'll have to send the light to the US - I'm in Belgium - and pay again for overseas shipping (after having paid full retail in NYC)
2: leave it as it is, move on with life and chalk one up to "beginner's flashaholic experiences"
3: try to fix one of the 2 tailcaps myself - although I have no clue how - and possbibly completely break it in the process.

Any thoughts or tips would be greatly appreciated...


----------



## iapyx (Jun 1, 2010)

manitoe said:


> I can't say I'm too impressed with my LX2, in fact, I'm disappointed. ..................
> 
> Right now I see 3 options:
> 
> ...


 

Hi, 

Send it to SF and describe the troubles you have with the light.
I'm sure they will fix the tailcap problem. Not sure about the offcenter problem, but you could give it a try. SF CS are known to be very good.

Ask them what is the cheapest way to send your ligh. There was a fellow cpf'er in this thread who sent his light for 15 euros.

Good luck.


----------



## paulr (Jun 1, 2010)

Airmail international shipping for a 6 ounce package from the US is about $5 USD and I'd expect it to be about the same in the other direction. I'd send the light in and ask them to fix all the problems.


----------



## astanapane (Jun 2, 2010)

paulr said:


> Airmail international shipping for a 6 ounce package from the US is about $5 USD and I'd expect it to be about the same in the other direction. I'd send the light in and ask them to fix all the problems.


 
yes it would be the best you can do. From my point of view the flashlight cost so much money for the reason of the quality and service.


----------



## iapyx (Jun 2, 2010)

paulr said:


> Airmail international shipping for a 6 ounce package from the US is about $5 USD and I'd expect it to be about the same in the other direction. I'd send the light in and ask them to fix all the problems.



From the Netherlands to the US will cost 10,45 ..... euros that is. Don't think this is insured. If you wait long enough this will be the same as 5 USD, but at the moment it's more like 13 USD.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 2, 2010)

Send that whole thing back in with a *detailed* note of all it's issues.
They'll get it right.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes, both combo's are ok. Read through the thread (LOL), and you will find some discussion on the use of rechargeable cells.

Bill


----------



## randy9700 (Jul 23, 2010)

Hello,

I am intrigued by the LX2 and was thinking of ordering one but I have an E2D Led Defender (rated 120 lm...purchased prior to the new models stating 200lm) and wonder if there is really much of a difference between the two lights in regards to throw and brightness. I know that Surefire used to underrate their LM output. My other thought was to purchase an HDS light instead so I can use rechargeables and the outlay would be fairly close.

Randy


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 23, 2010)

If you already have an E2DL, and you're happy with it; then you're better off spending the money on an HDS instead of an LX2.


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 23, 2010)

Randy, go HDS. You won't regret it. Visually there is only a very very slight difference in power between the 120 E2DL and 200 lumens LX2. Trust me, I have seen them side by side. Not much of a difference to justify another purchase of another 2 cell light. I do prefer the UI of LX2 to E2DL but then I think a HDS clicky would serve your needs better. I was adamant at first to get a HDS clicky but after reading through the thousands of posting I am finally convinced to get one and I love it so much. I also prefer the floodier beam profile of HDS compared to LX2 and I only use LX2 now strictly for throw when I am out camping.


----------



## MR.A (Jul 24, 2010)

for me i like the idea of TIR lens. Much better quality and much better beam.

I have made the same question here in CPF lots of times. Why other companies they dont follow the TIR lens on their flashlights?

It would be interesting.


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 24, 2010)

MR.A said:


> I have made the same question here in CPF lots of times. Why other companies they dont follow the TIR lens on their flashlights?
> 
> It would be interesting.


 
Not everyone wants a light with a great deal of throw without decent sidespill. A narrow beam of light is not very useful under a lot of circumstances.


----------



## MR.A (Jul 24, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> Not everyone wants a light with a great deal of throw without decent sidespill. A narrow beam of light is not very useful under a lot of circumstances.



i agree on that.


----------



## GadgetGeek (Aug 7, 2010)

I too am intrigued by this Surefire.

I took a ride to two local dealers to see it in person but neither carried the LX2. I want.


----------



## pjandyho (Aug 7, 2010)

You could always grab one now and if you don't like it you could put it up on B/S/T. Just take it as rental to play with the light. Anyway, it's hard to not like the LX2.


----------



## PeaceOfMind (Aug 7, 2010)

GadgetGeek said:


> I too am intrigued by this Surefire.
> 
> I took a ride to two local dealers to see it in person but neither carried the LX2. I want.



If I were you I'd grab a used one from the cpfmarketplace. Someone puts one up for sale maybe once a week or once every two weeks, usually in very, very, very close to new condition. Going rate for a used one seems to be around $140 for near-new condition at present. Then if you don't like it, you can sell it for the same amount, at pretty much no loss. And if you like it (which you probably will) keep it.


----------



## recDNA (Aug 7, 2010)

GadgetGeek said:


> I too am intrigued by this Surefire.
> 
> I took a ride to two local dealers to see it in person but neither carried the LX2. I want.


 
Keep in mind there is little spill. If you want a spot of light it is perfect.


----------



## MR.A (Aug 8, 2010)

LX2 is not the best for sort distance. This light is designed for long distances. 

I have the E2DL which is most inexpensive and the same beam as the LX2. Different UI though and different tailcap switch. 

_____________________
Surefire E2DL 200 Lumens


----------



## PeaceOfMind (Aug 8, 2010)

Of course with the F04 diffuser, the LX2 becomes fantastic at short distances :naughty:


----------



## GadgetGeek (Aug 9, 2010)

What are the preferred type of batteries for an LX2?


----------



## carrot (Aug 9, 2010)

GadgetGeek said:


> What are the preferred type of batteries for an LX2?


USA-made CR123s


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 9, 2010)

GadgetGeek said:


> What are the preferred type of batteries for an LX2?


 
:welcome:

carrot is completely correct.

Best way to save money on CR123 cells is to buy them online, in bulk, and be sure they are Made in the USA. (Less about patriotism, more about quality compared to Made in China cells. And quality is one area you definitely don't want to skimp when it comes to these types of cells.)


----------



## GadgetGeek (Aug 9, 2010)

Interesting, no rechargeables then?


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 9, 2010)

Only rechargeable set-up that'll work 100% of the time is to get two 3.0 volt RCR123 rechargeable cells, and use those. Keep in mind, those types of cells are usually unprotected. As soon as you see the light dim, you have to switch it off. Don't turn it back on without first replacing the cells in it. 

Not an ideal set-up. And few CPFers use it. You can try other rechargeable cells. But no guarantees how effective they'll be. SureFire usually goes out of their way to make sure primary cells work best in their lights.


----------



## GadgetGeek (Aug 9, 2010)

Thank you. I have some Tenergy rcr123a 3.0V 900mAh rechargeables. Will the LX2 work with these?


----------



## MR.A (Aug 9, 2010)

yes sure.

either the AW LiFePO4 3.0V works fine.

_____________________
Surefire E2DL 200 lumens


----------



## GadgetGeek (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## bullfrog (Aug 9, 2010)

MR.A said:


> LX2 is not the best for sort distance. This light is designed for long distances.





PeaceOfMind said:


> Of course with the F04 diffuser, the LX2 becomes fantastic at short distances :naughty:



PeaceOfMind hit the nail on the head - every LX2 owner should also carry an F04 - it just makes it a ridiculously versatile light. 

An amazing spotlight without the F04 and then an amazing floodlight with it on.... It'll be the best $14 you spend.


----------



## recDNA (Aug 9, 2010)

bullfrog said:


> PeaceOfMind hit the nail on the head - every LX2 owner should also carry an F04 - it just makes it a ridiculously versatile light.
> 
> An amazing spotlight without the F04 and then an amazing floodlight with it on.... It'll be the best $14 you spend.


 
Ya, maybe if I had tried one I would have kept my LX2. I really liked the tint, feel, and ui. I just prefer a beam with more spill. I really don't want all flood or all throw. My favorite beam is something like the Dereelight D26 XP-G R5. Nice bright hotspot, throw OK, very nice spill.

The LX2 throws better but then there is no spill at all. I really like the size and two stage tactical ui though.


----------



## chanjyj (Sep 13, 2010)

From what I've observed the LX2 is designed as a civvie light. What bemuses me then, is it's rated for 1m submergence in water (See back of packaging).

On the other hand, its more "tactical" counterparts, Z2, Z2-S, M2, C2 aren't. While I believe that they can be submerged for a while, it's strange that Surefire won't put the "waterproof stamp" on all models - choosing to stamp it on a civilian model instead. Real weird.


----------



## grumbler (Sep 26, 2010)

What's this white ring that I see on some surefire heads? My LX2 doesn't have it, but this one does: 







I borrowed this image off of another web forum, but I've occasionally seen it in pictures of SF heads posted here.

My LX2 does have a sort of groove around the bottom of the bezel that would appear to perfectly fit a "white mysterious ring".


----------



## darkpeak (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi grumbler
The white ring is a glow in the dark O ring that has been stretched over the head and placed in the groove.


----------



## HighTechToolFan (Sep 26, 2010)

chanjyj said:


> From what I've observed the LX2 is designed as a civvie light. What bemuses me then, is it's rated for 1m submergence in water (See back of packaging).
> 
> On the other hand, its more "tactical" counterparts, Z2, Z2-S, M2, C2 aren't. While I believe that they can be submerged for a while, it's strange that Surefire won't put the "waterproof stamp" on all models - choosing to stamp it on a civilian model instead. Real weird.



I would imagine the reason is that a) this is an important selling argument for every hiker or every other outdoorsy person to not have to be worried about rain and the flashlight getting wet and b) it might be a liability issue, meaning to possible get sued in case of a wet failing light during mil missions?


----------



## chanjyj (Sep 26, 2010)

HighTechToolFan said:


> I would imagine the reason is that a) this is an important selling argument for every hiker or every other outdoorsy person to not have to be worried about rain and the flashlight getting wet and b) it might be a liability issue, meaning to possible get sued in case of a wet failing light during mil missions?



I would think the E2DL, E2L, E1B, E1E, E1L etc would be the ones rated as waterproof then. Heck, the E2L is called the "Outdoorsman".

But the E series of lights is known to let water in via the tailcap. Strange ain't it. :ironic:


----------



## pjandyho (Sep 26, 2010)

chanjyj said:


> I would think the E2DL, E2L, E1B, E1E, E1L etc would be the ones rated as waterproof then. Heck, the E2L is called the "Outdoorsman".
> 
> But the E series of lights is known to let water in via the tailcap. Strange ain't it. :ironic:



I don't think your statement is fair. A few have complained about water ingress on their clicky tailcap but that does not imply that everyone faces the same problem. All my E series lights have performed flawlessly when submerged in water. I guess one of the reason Surefire did not advertise their lights as being waterproof is for safeguard reasons as what HighTechFoolFan have said. We don't know how those tactical operators would use their lights and since lithium batteries are used it would be dangerous if sea water gets inside the lights causing electrolysis which would lead to an explosion. I don't think Surefire would be willing to put their reputation on the line. This has been discussed previously a few years back.


----------



## pjandyho (Sep 26, 2010)

Also, as the saying goes, anything that is man-made can and would spoil or fail. I have a strong suspicion that those leaking tailcaps that you have read belongs to unlucky folks who happened to get a lemon because like I have said, I face no problems with water ingress.


----------



## chanjyj (Sep 26, 2010)

pjandyho said:


> Also, as the saying goes, anything that is man-made can and would spoil or fail. I have a strong suspicion that those leaking tailcaps that you have read belongs to unlucky folks who happened to get a lemon because like I have said, I face no problems with water ingress.



Maybe so pjandyho. I'll admit that complaints on internet boards are not always a real reflection on what happens in the real world.
On the otherhand, IMHO (and that's my _personal_ opinion) the E2L allowing ingress of water has shown more than what I'd consider the 'safety zone'. I'll stick with the LX2 if I had to choose one, though I know some prefer the clicky UI.

Personally, the only Surefires I'll really use everyday are the *M* series. In particular the M2 has earned my respect. Matter of fact, I know a guy from the USN who uses his M2 while DIVING, and with the clicky to boot :huh:


----------



## grumbler (Sep 27, 2010)

darkpeak said:


> Hi grumbler
> The white ring is a glow in the dark O ring that has been stretched over the head and placed in the groove.



Thanks! It has to be purchased and added separately, right? Where could I get one?


----------



## SuperTrouper (Sep 27, 2010)

There's a chap selling GITD o-rings on the marketplace. Just do a search there.

I'm not sure linking sales threads on the MP is permitted here.


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 28, 2010)

grumbler said:


> Thanks! It has to be purchased and added separately, right? Where could I get one?


 
You can also get GITD O-rings over at Lighthound.com

(Excellent reputation.)


----------



## Sparky's Magic (Oct 13, 2011)

GadgetGeek said:


> Interesting, no rechargeables then?



'Don't own an LX2 but in all my 6P's and 2 cell 'E' Series lights AW,s 17670's fit well and perform perfectly, especially the Incans. I believe the newer 'E' lights have smaller internal dimensions and wont accept 17670's as the older 3 flats E's will.


----------



## bullfrog (Oct 13, 2011)

As for RCRs... I use AWs IMR RCR123s in my LX2 with no issues - been doing this for over a year....


----------



## Tsujigiri (Apr 23, 2012)

So I heard that the LX2 is going to be updated to 250 lumens, and a 500 lumen version will be released. Does anyone know how the runtimes will compare? Obviously it will be less for the 500 lumen version, but is the 250 lumen update just more efficient? Also, if I buy an LX2 now, can I get it updated by Surefire to 250 lumens when that version comes out, like the way they sent out replacement heads when they changed the G2L head to aluminum?


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 23, 2012)

Tsujigiri said:


> . . . Also, if I buy an LX2 now, can I get it updated by Surefire to 250 lumens when that version comes out, like the way they sent out replacement heads when they changed the G2L head to aluminum?



Very doubtful. The issue with the G2L wasn't about improving performance or output. It was about a genuine problem that SureFire initially failed to take into account when the G2L was released. Heat doesn't bother inca. bulbs, so a polymer bezel on a stock G2 is perfectly fine. However, heat build-up _is_ an issue with regards to LED emitters. Those early G2L models were basically defective since the polymer bezels weren't cutting it. But a current version LX2 is a perfectly functioning flashlight.


----------



## JNewell (Apr 24, 2012)

Tsujigiri said:


> So I heard that the LX2 is going to be updated to 250 lumens, and a 500 lumen version will be released. Does anyone know how the runtimes will compare? Obviously it will be less for the 500 lumen version, but is the 250 lumen update just more efficient? Also, if I buy an LX2 now, can I get it updated by Surefire to 250 lumens when that version comes out, like the way they sent out replacement heads when they changed the G2L head to aluminum?



I vote with Monochrom. BTW, they didn't just send out replacement bezels...I had to ***** and moan and almost scream to get replacements for my two G2Ls.


----------



## Tsujigiri (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks, looks like they made some other changes to the light anyway. Can't wait to see the updated version come out!


----------



## Tsujigiri (Apr 25, 2012)

Also, does anyone know how the throw of the current LX2 compares to the Malkoff M60? I can't seem to find any comparisons between the two.


----------



## schmanto (Apr 28, 2012)

I have a LX2 and some M60 and i would say the LX2 has the narrower beam compared to the M60. The M60 has more spill,too.


----------



## THE_dAY (Apr 28, 2012)

Tsujigiri said:


> Also, does anyone know how the throw of the current LX2 compares to the Malkoff M60? I can't seem to find any comparisons between the two.


Great beamshot comparison between the LX2 and Malkoff M60, plus many others, post #5:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-Jet-III-6PL&p=3005826&viewfull=1#post3005826


----------



## Tsujigiri (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks! For some reason I didn't see that one when searching for beamshots.


----------



## tango229 (Oct 26, 2020)

*Re: Removing the Lanyard Ring and O-Ring Madness*



Vesper said:


> The LX2 lanyard ring was driving me crazy and though there's a few posts on how to do it, removing it still felt like a shot-in-the-dark. Here's a pic to show what you're dealing with. To remove it, just gently pry at the spot shown in the photo. The thing will easily pop off (a little too easily for my tastes).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I've found a far simpler way that prevents any chance of scratching or marring the light.

Just take any pair of pliers, I used my Gerber MP600, and simple grab a hold of the loop on the loop side of the ring and pull quickly. Granted, it might damage or scratch or mar the ring but not the light itself. You're welcome.


----------

